# Lounge > General >  Pet Peeves That Shouldn't Be Pet Peeves

## baygirl

What's your pet peeve that shouldn't be a pet peeve? That thing that bothers the hell out of you even though it makes zero sense for it to bug you?

Mine:

I hate it when spikerS or the kids drips water on the bath mat after a shower. Yes, I know this is what the bath mat is for, but it still drives me nuts and I wish he would step on his towel instead:-(

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I hate it when you don't go to the kitchen and make me a fucking sandwich.

----------


## dirtsniffer

it would take forever to make a sandwich that big!

My pet peeve is when my neighbours only leave half a space on the street between their two cars when if parked properly there would be room for me too.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> *I hate it when you don't go to the kitchen and make me a fucking sandwich.*



Bitch.

Please.

Get in line.

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by dirtsniffer_ 
> *it would take forever to make a sandwich that big!
> 
> My pet peeve is when my neighbours only leave half a space on the street between their two cars when if parked properly there would be room for me too.*



That's a pet peeve that should bother you. People do it on my street all the time, drives me fucking nuts.

It drives me nuts when people get my car dirty in any way, this includes putting their feet on my floor mats. Got so bad at one point that I would put fresh towels on the floor mats every Friday when I detailed it.

----------


## D'z Nutz

When my doors and drawers are *almost* closed. If I see it, it'll eat at me until I close them. In the case with doors, they have to be all the way open or all the way closed.

----------


## AndyL

Level... I'm that guest in your house who can't help but fix your pictures  :Big Grin: 

And yes I've rehung them too  :Smilie:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## civic_stylez

People who dont move out into the intersection on a solid green left turn light.. they just sit there. Then the yellow hits and 1 car gets through or they dont go at all.

Fuckers.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> _Originally posted by civic_stylez_ 
> *People who dont move out into the intersection on a solid green left turn light.. they just sit there. Then the yellow hits and 1 car gets through or they dont go at all.
> 
> Fuckers.*



 :Werd!:

----------


## roll_over

When people say "to be honest with you" you a god dam lie

----------


## FraserB

Westjet's shitty scheduling and not offering anything other than Encore flights from Ft. Mac after 4PM. I don't care about flying up on a 737 on my way in, but shitty seats and no space pisses me off coming home after 10 days.

Goes along with Q400 planes being too loud on the inside.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *
> Goes along with Q400 planes being too loud on the inside.*



I always bring earplugs with me on planes now. So much better

----------


## theken

Well I drive a tractor trailer in the city.... Everyday on 24th St heading towards quarry park, the left lane is closed, people fly up on my left cut me off causing me to hammer on my brakes then cut over to the lane beside me, there is nobody behind me why the fuck can't people go behind me and switch over? Everybody always cuts me off and hammers on the brakes or won't let me in on deerfoot and then they switch lanes after anyways. Drives me insane, I would like to ram these cunts off the road and slap them while they suffer in their stupidity

----------


## Amysicle

.

----------


## Lex350

People who don't know how a merge lane works.

----------


## Seth1968

The person in front of you at a drive through pays, then moves up just enough that you can't quite make it to the window. Meanwhile, there's about 10 ft of empty space between them, and the car in front of them.

----------


## killramos

Left lane hogs on 10 hour road trips  :Whipped:

----------


## SKR

> _Originally posted by Amysicle_ 
> *When at the checkout in the grocery store and the person in front of me doesn't grab the divider (when available) to put on the belt between my groceries and their groceries. I prefer this for the following reasons:
> 1) There are usually only one or two dividers and the cashier doesn't push it far enough down. 
> 2) Since the divider is only halfway down the belt, I usually need to get into your personal space to reach it. 
> 3) Since I'm super short, I have to really get in your personal space. 
> 4) I get really uncomfortable when personal spaces are invaded. Like for hugs from anyone but my husband, I freeze up like a deer in headlights. 
> 
> I consider it like holding open a door for someone behind you in terms of courtesy. I always say thank you, even it's already set down before I arrive. I also do it for the person behind me. Personal spaces and all.*



I like to not put that divider down and then watch the housewives try to keep from freaking out. For some reason they really get worried if that divider isn't in place, like I'm going to forget where my stuff ends and theirs starts.

----------


## topmade

Stupid drivers, dirty dishes and my stuff being out of place. I guess that's more of a OCD, but it's annoying as hell when the mother in law comes over to help watch the kids and puts things where they don't belong and she doesn't understand the concept of using soap to wash dishes so I wash everything again when I get home. I keep telling her to not wash the dishes but she doesn't listen  :Bang Head:  

I like people complaining about personal space, typical first world problem. You should take a trip to Asia and see how bent up you get about it. It's pretty amusing watching people on the bus when someone just lightly brushes by them and you can see how upset they are, especially when they are a "well rounded" person and their junk takes up 1.5 seats. Every time someone does it to me I just smile and say don't even worry about it, that's if I'm not asleep.

----------


## Hallowed_point

-People who flick their turn signal so it flashes once as they've already started to change lanes. No shit your switching lanes, I noticed that before you did the quick signal. 

-fobs at the mall who walk 4 or more abreast all on their iphones not paying attention. And that, is why the shoulder check was invented lol. 

-When you give you order at tim hortons and say that's it and they ask anything else? Happens often.

-douche bags that wear sunglasses inside.

----------


## Tik-Tok

When the porn I click on titled "amateur threesome", turns out to be the wrong kind of threesome.  :Cry:

----------


## D'z Nutz

I think you guys missed the point of this thread. Most of these are pet peeves _that bug everyone_.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *I think you guys missed the point of this thread. Most of these are pet peeves that bug everyone.*



I already typed out something to that effect, but then realized no one on Beyond actually reads 1/2 the posts anyways, and wouldn't get it.

----------


## william_olynyk

Incorrect toilet paper roll installation... it should be over not under. It drives me insane, I've flipped the roll around in hotels and public restrooms. It must be my OCD because it shouldn't bug me so much versus sitting down and not having any paper on the roll.

----------


## nzwasp

*People parking where they shouldnt - case in point my thread yesterday. 

* Also every fucker that parks in the right hand lane of 6th between 1st st se and center st. 

Seriously though the bow should have some fucking parking zone between 3.30 and 6pm - its not like they don't have the real estate for that.

* People who txt and drive 

* Soccer moms tailgating me in Aspen/Classy west area.

* My dog licking its lips at 3am in the morning every goddam day.

----------


## schocker

- Drivers stopping 10000 ft back and slowly creeping up until the light turns green instead of just stopping at a reasonable distance
- Drivers who stop a city bus length back, especially in rush hour
- Buses who just force their way in
- Drivers that don't enter the road way when they are able to to speed things up
- People at the gym who don't put their weights away and or wipe down equipment
- People who complain that 60 km/h is too fast for shaganappi
- Shagnappi in general over stoney
- 10th Bike Lane
- Hipsters making higher ground smell bad
- Tim Hortons seaming your lid so it spills everywhere
- Tim Hortons not having whole grain raspberry muffins anymore
- Wendys is so far away from my office
- People who drive in the middle of the alley along the train tracks on 9th street so I can't get into my parking lot

Mostly driving for now!  :ROFL!:

----------


## lilmira

topic ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->people's comments  :ROFL!:  


 :thumbs up:  to the toilet paper

----------


## Graham_A_M

Deerfoot northbound at Glenmore during morning rush hour. Those in the far right lane that ends. People stay in this lane knowing that it ends, yet traffic backs up because people in the middle lane have to let them in, so the traffic backs up because of this... so people stay in the right lane trying to get ahead of the jam.... which only further compounds the problem. 
So I always used to stay in the middle lane and tailgate the person in front of me to not let any of those cock suckers in.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> ** People who txt and drive 
> 
> * Soccer moms tailgating me in Aspen/Classy west area.
> 
> * My dog licking its lips at 3am in the morning every goddam day.*



Agreed on all of those. Especially dog licking its lips at 3 AM. My JRT smacks his lips like crazy- shut up creature!  :ROFL!:

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *- Drivers who stop a city bus length back, especially in rush hour
> *



My wife was taking driver's ed a few years back and when we went out to practice, she stops like a car and a half's length to the car in front, I said 'wth is this, a stopping distance for elephants?' she said this is what they teach in driver's ed, apparently the 'close enough that the other car's rear wheels are visible on the edge of your hood' rule doesn't apply anymore, embarassing sitting in the passenger seat half a km away from the car in front of you at a stop light.




> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *Deerfoot northbound*



Just even Deerfoot by itself at around 6:15am is complete bs, people in the left lane, who stay in the left lane from Glemore until maybe 16th ave doing 100-110 the whole damned way, the middle lane passing them even.  :Bang Head:

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *Deerfoot northbound at Glenmore during morning rush hour. Those in the far right lane that ends. People stay in this lane knowing that it ends, yet traffic backs up because people in the middle lane have to let them in, so the traffic backs up because of this... so people stay in the right lane trying to get ahead of the jam.... which only further compounds the problem. 
> So I always used to stay in the middle lane and tailgate the person in front of me to not let any of those cock suckers in.*



 every fucking day for me coming home. Let's paint lines across it at 3 am so that people can't use it period haha. They usually pin in at 100 km hr and butt in under the bridge slowing everyone down.

----------


## Graham_A_M

^yeah, it's the same thing heading south at afternoon rush hour at southland. Fuck I wish they'd remove those merge lines so these selfish idiots didn't have that option

----------


## CompletelyNumb

When people stir their coffee and hit the mug with their spoon 100 times. It's like nails on a chalk board.

When people sip their coffee loudly and follow it with an "ahhhhhh" every time.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *^yeah, it's the same thing heading south at afternoon rush hour at southland. Fuck I wish they'd remove those merge lines so these selfish idiots didn't have that option*



Oops I'm thinking of Glenmore after the turnoff to Crowchild N/S. Stupid bonus lane that people use to try and cut around everyone. Just makes for a cluster fuck under the bridge,

----------


## Graham_A_M

^that too, there are tons around the city, so I know I'm missing tons of them.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by CompletelyNumb_ 
> *When people stir their coffee and hit the mug with their spoon 100 times. It's like nails on a chalk board.
> 
> When people sip their coffee loudly and follow it with an &quot;ahhhhhh&quot; every time.*



Instantly thought of this.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> *My wife was taking driver's ed a few years back and when we went out to practice, she stops like a car and a half's length to the car in front, I said 'wth is this, a stopping distance for elephants?' she said this is what they teach in driver's ed, apparently the 'close enough that the other car's rear wheels are visible on the edge of your hood' rule doesn't apply anymore, embarassing sitting in the passenger seat half a km away from the car in front of you at a stop light.
> *



lol

I see some pretty good ones usually on shag commuting. Best one I have seen lately was longer than a city bus. It was very tempting to move into the spot to see if they would reverse but the car infront of me was too far back to do so  :ROFL!:  

You need to be stopped far enough back, that if you need to, you can maneuver around the vehicle in front of you, generally that is when you can see the tires.

----------


## E46..sTyLez

This thread should be called "Do you have un-diagnosed OCD" haha

I will contribute though:

- Obvious one that everyone hates: When there is a 4 car length distance between vehicles on an advanced green turn (especially in the morning on the way to work/rush hour)

- My own personal weird one: Junk drawers. I f#cking hate junk drawers. You know, when you go to open it and things start popping out like a jack in the box...then you can't close it without reorganizing it etc.

----------


## heavyfuel

> _Originally posted by william_olynyk_ 
> *Incorrect toilet paper roll installation... it should be over not under. It drives me insane, I've flipped the roll around in hotels and public restrooms. It must be my OCD because it shouldn't bug me so much versus sitting down and not having any paper on the roll.*



I can't believe anybody would give that any amount of thought... I replace a roll however it ends up as I grab it out of the wrapping... 

What pisses me off is the hot water tap taking so long to get hot. I turn the water on and go do something else because standing there waiting for the water to get hot makes me wanna Hulk smash lol

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

People that stop at a light then slowly creep up in increments, because I never move up I just sit there until it's green, but people behind me don't like seeing that gap get larger...

----------


## firebane

I have faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar to many pet peeves.. To the point where I've just been called old and cantankerous when I'm not.

But when I'm at home... No toilet paper in the bathroom when I need toilet paper... Refill that shit!

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *People that stop at a light then slowly creep up in increments, because I never move up I just sit there until it's green, but people behind me don't like seeing that gap get larger...*



 :Bang Head:  It`s hilarious when they wait for you to stop and then slowly creep up another two car lengths. Y u leave so much space..I don`t like wearing the shit out of my clutch so I usually wait it out. Leave some space sure, but 1-2 car lengths is excessive.

----------


## Hallowed_point

I don`t think this shouldn`t be a pet peeve, but some may argue. REFLECTIVE MUDFLAPS.  :Whipped: 

Better than no mudflaps, maybe. Annoying as hell when your behind one of these dolts at night - yup.

----------


## E46..sTyLez

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> *I don`t think this shouldn`t be a pet peeve, but some may argue. REFLECTIVE MUDFLAPS. 
> 
> Better than no mudflaps, maybe. Annoying as hell when your behind one of these dolts at night - yup.*



They should be illegal. Absolutely brutal on a sunny day too

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *People that stop at a light then slowly creep up in increments, because I never move up I just sit there until it's green, but people behind me don't like seeing that gap get larger...*



I love this. There is a busy rail crossing that they switch rail cars at nearby my place that crosses over a very busy 2 lane highway. Traffic gets backed up for miles. There is a large sweeping left corner just prior to the tracks. If I'm in the right spot, I can see all the traffic that is stopped just prior to the rail crossing. There is always the odd person that creeps ahead and the following driver just sits there... the gap gets bigger and bigger. I wait for the right moment, throw my bike in gear and take advantage of the extra spot that just opened up.  :Smilie: 

I'm an asshole. Go from the back of the pack to the very front. Good thing too. When the train clears the road, the intersection about a mile up the road turns into complete mayhem with all that traffic hitting it at the same time.

----------


## Lex350

when someone goes into the cupboard in the kitchen and doesn't completely shut the door.

----------


## lasimmon

I hate waiting in line behind some one at a store (Tim Hortons, Safeway etc.) And you are in line for like 3-10 minutes and once they get to the front they either A) Don't know what they want or B) Don't have their payment ready. 

Like what the hell have you been doing for the last while. Fuck sakes.  :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:

----------


## Amysicle

.

----------


## Mista Bob

When I park in the middle of no where and out of all the 100s of open spots, some one parks right next to me.

----------


## jwslam

-friends who tell a joke and then follow up with "just kidding" to make sure my feelings don't hurt

-friends whose feelings hurt because I told a joke and didn't follow up with "just kidding". Seriously, is your joke/sarcasm detector broken? I'll buy you a new one. 

-when people close to me thank me, especially those who thank 10 times for the same deed. I quiver. I just think this is implied because we're so close. At the same time, just because I don't thank you for shit doesn't mean I'm an ungrateful bastard. Is this one weird?

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by lasimmon_ 
> *I hate waiting in line behind some one at a store (Tim Hortons, Safeway etc.) And you are in line for like 3-10 minutes and once they get to the front they either A) Don't know what they want or B) Don't have their payment ready. 
> 
> Like what the hell have you been doing for the last while. Fuck sakes.  *



And then when they finally pay they're counting $10 in nickels and dimes.  :Bang Head: 




> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *People that stop at a light then slowly creep up in increments, because I never move up I just sit there until it's green, but people behind me don't like seeing that gap get larger...*



Exact reason why I think automatic transmissions should be banned

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by lasimmon_ 
> *I hate waiting in line behind some one at a store (Tim Hortons, Safeway etc.) And you are in line for like 3-10 minutes and once they get to the front they either A) Don't know what they want or B) Don't have their payment ready. 
> 
> Like what the hell have you been doing for the last while. Fuck sakes.  *



I counted 6 minutes of some dumbass standing at the till humming and hawing at tim hortons sunday night, before I pushed them out of the way and told them to go decide elsewhere.

----------


## Tik-Tok

KFC's menu that doesnt list 1/2 the items they actually have, and trying to figure out if they still have something specific is next to impossible.

----------


## theken

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *- Drivers stopping 10000 ft back and slowly creeping up until the light turns green instead of just stopping at a reasonable distance
> - Drivers who stop a city bus length back, especially in rush hour
> *



Those things actually help the flow of traffic by the way. Also stopping far back from the car in front of you reduces your risk when you get rear ended (by someone who is 3 inches from their bumper) of rear ending the car in front of you.
Honestly if everybody left more room between them and the next car rush hour would be a breeze. It's the cock suckers leaving half a car length at merge points, if everybody left 2 car length minimum, including people merging in, then nobody would have to brake to open up room to let someone in. I drive all day in the city and if you watch a merge lane 10 cars come almost bumper to bumper and try to merge in.......where does 400 feet of room come from to let them all in? Well someone has to slow down then everybody behind them will as well, if there was room between every car it would slip in nicely and not cause any backups.

----------


## Amysicle

.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * Exact reason why I think automatic transmissions should be banned*



 :Clap:

----------


## theken

> _Originally posted by Amysicle_ 
> * I'll try to remember that when I miss my left turn advance because 3 cars in the space of 6 cars were trying to &quot;help with the flow of traffic&quot;. *



 explain.... the time of the light wouldn't change those same 6 cars would get through. Basic logics would be leave room so you don't have to brake all the time. I sat 3 car lengths back in bumper to bumper deerfoot traffic this am. The car in front of me brakes 23 times to my 1 between 24th St and Anderson, I let of the throttle slightly every time he braked but never braked and only had to stop once. The cars behind me all would never have to stop. Makes sense to me guess you guys are to concerned about rushing to be everywhere and entitled to the space. Enjoy the frustration though, my drives are easy

----------


## sneek

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *People that stop at a light then slowly creep up in increments, because I never move up I just sit there until it's green, but people behind me don't like seeing that gap get larger...*



I only partly agree. If there ends up being more than a couple car lengths then I move up, especially downtown where I could be holding up other cars.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by theken_ 
> *Those things actually help the flow of traffic by the way. Also stopping far back from the car in front of you reduces your risk when you get rear ended (by someone who is 3 inches from their bumper) of rear ending the car in front of you.
> Honestly if everybody left more room between them and the next car rush hour would be a breeze. It's the cock suckers leaving half a car length at merge points, if everybody left 2 car length minimum, including people merging in, then nobody would have to brake to open up room to let someone in. I drive all day in the city and if you watch a merge lane 10 cars come almost bumper to bumper and try to merge in.......where does 400 feet of room come from to let them all in? Well someone has to slow down then everybody behind them will as well, if there was room between every car it would slip in nicely and not cause any backups.*



You are assuming that the people who are leaving the space though are beginning to roll when they see the car ahead of the car infront starting to move, but the average driver who does this does not begin moving until the car in front of them has started to accelerate.  :ROFL!:  I still do the 2s rule when moving which leaves enough room for people merging at a matched speed (which not many people do either) and stop far enough back that I wouldn't rear end anyone (fiat 500 length). If everyone was aware of the gap thing and accelerating properly, then yes your way would work but drivers are too stupid here.  :Burn Out:

----------


## rookie101

> _Originally posted by william_olynyk_ 
> *Incorrect toilet paper roll installation... it should be over not under. It drives me insane, I've flipped the roll around in hotels and public restrooms. It must be my OCD because it shouldn't bug me so much versus sitting down and not having any paper on the roll.*





This.

----------


## sabad66

Notification numbers on iphone apps. I can't stand to have any "numbers" showing for longer than a day. drives me bonkers. For example if i check for updates but don't want to install right away, there's that little '1' on the Settings app just annoying the eff out of me.

Only exception is with emails but even those i have to action within a day. Don't even get me started on the people with 900+ unread emails in your inbox. If they're screen sharing with me and have Outlook open and i see it, i just want to yell "TAKE CONTROL OF YOUR LIFE GOD DAMMIT".  :ROFL!:

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *Notification numbers on iphone apps. I can't stand to have any &quot;numbers&quot; showing for longer than a day. drives me bonkers. For example if i check for updates but don't want to install right away, there's that little '1' on the Settings app just annoying the eff out of me.
> 
> Only exception is with emails but even those i have to action within a day. Don't even get me started on the people with 900+ unread emails in your inbox. If they're screen sharing with me and have Outlook open and i see it, i just want to yell &quot;TAKE CONTROL OF YOUR LIFE GOD DAMMIT&quot;. *



That drives Baygirl nuts too. But she goes even further. She has to clean out her email box and sms box and stuff so there is nothing in there.

My gmail has over 9k emails in it, and a bunch of them are unread. it is funny to watch her tick... :ROFL!:  

however, vindication comes when I can pull up old emails, where she can't when the time arises.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Traffic Busting:
http://amasci.com/amateur/traffic/trafexp.html

----------


## schocker

^^^Here is a traffic simulator to try out also
http://www.traffic-simulation.de/

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *Notification numbers on iphone apps. I can't stand to have any &quot;numbers&quot; showing for longer than a day. drives me bonkers. For example if i check for updates but don't want to install right away, there's that little '1' on the Settings app just annoying the eff out of me.
> 
> Only exception is with emails but even those i have to action within a day. Don't even get me started on the people with 900+ unread emails in your inbox. If they're screen sharing with me and have Outlook open and i see it, i just want to yell &quot;TAKE CONTROL OF YOUR LIFE GOD DAMMIT&quot;. *



Haha I'm the same way




> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> That drives Baygirl nuts too. But she goes even further. She has to clean out her email box and sms box and stuff so there is nothing in there.*



I'm sort of like that, except it doesn't need to be clean it out completely. It just has to be cleaned out of crap I don't care about. Anything I know I need to reference later in the short term can stay, so my inbox is sort of a to-do list and I keep it pretty tidy or regularly clean it out. And of course, everything has to be read haha

----------


## lilmira

Dirty dishes in the sink drive me nuts. What the fuck is that for? Put it in the dishwasher or clean it right away.

I like to push all the tooth paste to the front of the tube after use. Back in school, my roommate would just squeeze in the middle and leave it like that, drove me insane. One time I did it backward and pushed it all to the back of the tube, he probably didn't care and it frustrated me more in the end.  :Bang Head:

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by william_olynyk_ 
> *Incorrect toilet paper roll installation... it should be over not under. It drives me insane, I've flipped the roll around in hotels and public restrooms. It must be my OCD because it shouldn't bug me so much versus sitting down and not having any paper on the roll.*



Over makes it ridiculously easy for the cat to unroll and make a mess.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> Over makes it ridiculously easy for the cat to unroll and make a mess.*



 :Werd!:  we used to be an over household, until we got a kitten.


Peeve, when people think they're witty remark is so funny they laugh about it themselves and say it twice.

----------


## whydontchathen

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *
> 4) People that park in fire lanes blocking traffic in front of stores while they wait for somebody to come out for 20 minutes.
> *



*or

while they go in to grab a few things.*

This x 1000000!


I lived in another province for several years and this was waaaay more commonplace than it is here. I f'n couldn't stand it, ppl parking in front of the store like they're too dam special to park where everyone else does, IN THE F'N PARKING LOT!

My blood pressure goes triple, and I wish I could make it stop bothering me so, I know my reaction is detrimental to me.

----------


## msommers

People on a double lane highway that slow down in the non adjacent lane (typically the left passing lane). Both lanes are not required to slow down to 60km/h!!!!

Idiots who slow down like 10km below the limit when a cop is around. You're allowed to go the speed limit. That's what it's there for.

Idiots who brake down the entire hill to maintain their 50km/h (or less in many cases).

People who pay using copious amounts of coins. 

The squeegee at the gas station has no water in the container.

Serving staff that ask if I'm ready to order after just being sat by the hostess. Yeah I get it you missed us when we came in, don't get snotty because I'm not ready.

Drivers going east bound on memorial Dr after 10st where that relatively sharp turn is located below 14st come halfway in your lane.

Honestly my biggest peeve are pedestrians at crosswalks on residential streets that don't stop or even bother looking. Fuck I wanna give them a nice love tap to remind them how idiotic that is.

God I sound 80.

----------


## spikerS



----------


## Dalking

when im on my pc and somebody comes up behind and just stands there....i feel like saying "can i help you??!!" every time.

----------


## GQNammer

When I get a girls number: 

it's the right number, she responds to you and shit, but I didn't fuck her on the first night so we are in friend zone.

GG

----------


## ianmcc

+1 to the waterfall TP orientation.
And the rational-if it hangs over the back it's too close to the wall to grab so the waterfall over the front makes for quick and easy access.
-Having dirty dishes in both sides of the sink. At least leave one side open FFS.
-My wife (god bless her intentions) who cleans up behind me while I cook. Hey where did my mixing spoon go to? Oh, sorry, I put it in the dishwasher.
-People at Costco who park their carts blocking the aisle while they either him and haw over frozen burritos, wait for the frozen waffle samples to cook or chit chat with their soccer mom friend.
-People who whistle while they work. Good if you are a dwarf, not so good in a house full of trades. 
-My wife (sorry dear!) who, while driving, is coming up on clearly slower traffic. Instead of recognizing it and looking to make a lane change around them she rides up until she has to brake and then starts to head swivel looking for a clear lane. 
-Anyone putting their leg up on top of mine (either my wife, past/former girlfriends or kids).
-People adding their excess garbage/recycling to MY bins.

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> **



Need to find that thread with the guy claiming that blocking the fire lane to let your wife out is a sign of respect.

----------


## eblend

People who slow down way too much way too soon, and then roll to a stop slowly.

This one drive me pretty crazy. I am one of those people who applies the brakes progressively harder until I come to a stop exactly where I need to stop, but people in front who slam their breaks at the first sight of a light change, slow me down, making me have to use gas to move up ahead as they killed all my momentum.

----------


## lilmira

People dragging their feet when walking, people snapping their fingers for no apparent reason, just about all sorts of non-sense background noises.

----------


## zipdoa

When people say no offense, but they clearly mean to offend.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> 
> Need to find that thread with the guy claiming that blocking the fire lane to let your wife out is a sign of respect.*



This one, link', 18th post in...




> _Originally posted by clem24_ 
> *Here's the truth and it's already mentioned.
> 
> 1.) It's wives
> 2.) we're Asian
> 
> And to be on the other side of the coin (i.e. the Asian dropping off) it has a lot to do with having respect for your wife (and to save time too). It's not that she doesn't want to walk, because she would. But I'll do sometimes just because I like to treat my wife well and that might mean dropping her off at the door.
> 
> I won't do it if there's a shit load of cars behind me but with 1 or 2, sure why not.*

----------


## abyss

When I'm standing at the sink (washing dishes or whatever) and Hampstor comes up to wash his hands at the same sink. Then he shakes his hands off before drying them and sprays water all over me (9 times out of 10 on my glasses, which I then have to take off and thoroughly clean FFS!) I KNOW it shouldn't bug me as much as it does, but holy fuck it drives me mental.  :Bang Head:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by ianmcc_ 
> *-Having dirty dishes in both sides of the sink. At least leave one side open FFS.*



x1000

I don't care how many dishes are in the other sink, or how many dishes are piled on the counter, just leave one side empty!

----------


## Hallowed_point

-Gf running clothes dryer for way longer than necessary. That wastes a ton of electricity I'd bet.

----------


## Tik-Tok

This thread is turning into "the bitch about your significant others habits thread"  :ROFL!:

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *This thread is turning into &quot;the bitch about your significant others habits thread&quot; *



Well if the shoe fits. Good thing she's not on beyond. AND she drives an import..

----------


## schurchill39

It drives me nuts when people pronounce my wife's name wrong or my dogs. I have a shiba and her name is Simi. Sometimes I call her "the Sim" or just straight up "Sim". I have a friend who calls her "Sims" with an S. I know it shouldn't bother me but it drives me up the fucking wall. I have to stop myself from correcting him every time.

Another pet peeve I have that shouldn't be a pet peeve is when friends call instead of text, or customers text instead of call. The only people who its ever appropriate for to leave me a voice mail is my grandmother, my mother, or customers. All of my friends should hang up and text me.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> *It drives me nuts when people pronounce my wife's name wrong or my dogs. I have a shiba and her name is Simi. Sometimes I call her &quot;the Sim&quot; or just straight up &quot;Sim&quot;. I have a friend who calls her &quot;Sims&quot; with an S. I know it shouldn't bother me but it drives me up the fucking wall. I have to stop myself from correcting him every time.
> 
> Another pet peeve I have that shouldn't be a pet peeve is when friends call instead of text, or customers text instead of call. The only people who its ever appropriate for to leave me a voice mail is my grandmother, my mother, or customers. All of my friends should hang up and text me.*



When to text and when to call. :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:  
I have friends who text for things like "hey I'm outside your door" and then call for things like "what are you doing 3 weeks from now"

----------


## Hallowed_point

People who have the time to call 5 times in a row but not leave a vm. Or they leave a vm with no explanation for why they called. I don't return calls like that at work

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> *People who have the time to call 5 times in a row but not leave a vm. Or they leave a vm with no explanation for why they called. I don't return calls like that at work*



I'll counter this with people who don't answer their phone if they don't recognize the number. WTF are you hiding from? What's the worst that could happen if you answer? Aren't you curious who called you.

----------


## Seth1968

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> * 
> 
> I'll counter this with people who don't answer their phone if they don't recognize the number. WTF are you hiding from? What's the worst that could happen if you answer? Aren't you curious who called you.*



 :facepalm:

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> * I'll counter this with people who don't answer their phone if they don't recognize the number. WTF are you hiding from? What's the worst that could happen if you answer? Aren't you curious who called you.*



Oh I have no problem answering calls if I'm not busy. Even private numbers. But, if I'm dealing with an emergency or something where my hands are occupied its not a priority to answer the phone. I refuse to wear a Bluetooth lol. I consider it being a pest to call someone 5 times in the span of 5 minutes without leaving a voicemail. It rarely ends up being life or death. Just someone elses poor planning haha.

----------


## whydontchathen

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> * 
> 
> I'll counter this with people who don't answer their phone if they don't recognize the number. WTF are you hiding from? What's the worst that could happen if you answer? Aren't you curious who called you.*



if you answer a call when you don't recognize the number and it's turns out to be an auto-dialer or telemarketer or other such pia, aren't you just confirming to the telebot that they've reached a working number and then they sell your number to all their fellow harassers?

That's the reason I don't answer if I don't recognize.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> * 
> 
> I'll counter this with people who don't answer their phone if they don't recognize the number. WTF are you hiding from? What's the worst that could happen if you answer? Aren't you curious who called you.*



It's the private/blocked callers that peeve me, what are YOU hiding from? I won't answer because it pisses me off. I spend over 2000 minutes a month on the phone, if I'm busy and you're calling me from a blocked number then fuck you. 

We had a guy we work with regularly pissed he could never get me on the phone but he never left voicemail and called from a blocked number. Too bad. Told him to unblock it then if I can see it's him, I'll answer. If you can't do that, you can wait till I call you or we can work with someone else.  :Guns:

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> * 
> 
> It's the private/blocked callers that peeve me, what are YOU hiding from? I won't answer because it pisses me off. I spend over 2000 minutes a month on the phone, if I'm busy and you're calling me from a blocked number then fuck you. 
> 
> We had a guy we work with regularly pissed he could never get me on the phone but he never left voicemail and called from a blocked number. Too bad. Told him to unblock it then if I can see it's him, I'll answer. If you can't do that, you can wait till I call you or we can work with someone else. *



Yeah, I just downloaded app that auto blocks all unidentified numbers and doesn't give the option for them to leave voice mail so I don't even notice when they come in.

I just did this mainly for customers that have no idea of buying but are strictly fishing for information and kijiji idiots that are straight low balling. I feel like with your number unblocked it gives the person a bit of accountability for the offers/calls they make.




> _Originally posted by whydontchathen_ 
> * 
> 
> if you answer a call when you don't recognize the number and it's turns out to be an auto-dialer or telemarketer or other such pia, aren't you just confirming to the telebot that they've reached a working number and then they sell your number to all their fellow harassers?
> 
> That's the reason I don't answer if I don't recognize.*



I usually just answer and request to be put on the do not call list. I've noticed that if you don't answer then many times they'll call you day after day which is was more annoying then answering one call and telling them you're not interested.


Also, if you download one of those block call apps they usually filter out all the numbers that are known to be pure spam and let other numbers like banks through.

----------


## 2chains

1)When a car speeds by, cuts in front of and then proceeds to hit their brakes, almost always happens when there is absolutely no one behind me for a mile. Why can't they pull in behind and wait their turn...

2)When you deliberately slow down to let other drivers merge into traffic flow and you don't get so much as a wave of thanks. 

3)When people park in the front fire lane of a store and wait for their passenger to come back from shopping.

----------


## JordanEG6

Most of these driving pet-peeves are pretty valid, haha. 

I have quite a bit of irrational pet-peeves.

- GF's hair all over the bathroom floor or on soap. 
- Closet or bathroom doors that are open. 
- When I text somebody and they call me instead of replying. 
- When people say 'more' unnecessarily - more better, more closer etc.
- I hate having wet socks. 
- When people use the urinals right next to the one I am using when there are more available.

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *- When people use the urinals right next to the one I am using when there are more available.*



On a somewhat related note flying to SE Asia this summer, this 747 had at least 4 empty rows on an 11hr flight across the pacific all around us, this lady still wants to sit right next to us in our isle, then proceed to pass out not even an hour after leaving YVR, so then I have to wake her up to use the bathroom, man, just move into one of those glorious unoccupied 4 seat rows already, worst part though was she smelt like the typical asian pantry/tiger balm (90% Taiwanese nationals on board).

----------


## Mista Bob

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> - When people say 'more' unnecessarily - more better, more closer etc.
> *



Glad I'm not the only one. This always bothers me so much when people say that.  :crazy nut:

----------


## msommers

Quebecois telling foreigners they're from Quebec, not Canada.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> * 
> 
> On a somewhat related note flying to SE Asia this summer, this 747 had at least 4 empty rows on an 11hr flight across the pacific all around us, this lady still wants to sit right next to us in our isle, then proceed to pass out not even an hour after leaving YVR, so then I have to wake her up to use the bathroom, man, just move into one of those glorious unoccupied 4 seat rows already, worst part though was she smelt like the typical asian pantry/tiger balm (90% Taiwanese nationals on board).*



Just wondering - if it was such a big deal then why didn't you or your group move into those glorious unoccupied 4 seat rows?

----------


## Tezzating

I work with this guy, and he always always ALWAYS signs off on anything electronic with "/ kelly"
Sends an email, / kelly
Sends a text, / kelly
Sends an IM, / kelly

Text & IM especially grate my nerves. I know its from you Kelly, it says it right there on the message/chat window !

/ kelly  :Bang Head:

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by 2chains_ 
> *3)When people park in the front fire lane of a store and wait for their passenger to come back from shopping.*



C'mon, it's all about respect for your wife, don't you know?

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * Just wondering - if it was such a big deal then why didn't you or your group move into those glorious unoccupied 4 seat rows?*



Yeah I was wondering the same.

----------


## codetrap

Fingerprints on the fridge door.

----------


## mdeleon

When people push on the glass to close my car door leaving their fingerprints.

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * 
> 
> Just wondering - if it was such a big deal then why didn't you or your group move into those glorious unoccupied 4 seat rows?*



Window seat man, window seat!  :Big Grin:  

edit: Really it was because the flight path was skirting Eastern Russia and DPRK (not close enough though) we wanted to try and catch a glimpse of both landmasses. Otherwise I would have gone to pass out in one of the rows.

----------


## killramos

Akon pronouncing the L's in Gallardo  :ROFL!:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *People who get vanity plates, and only they know what it means.... WHY????*



Because FRLKSTK

----------


## schurchill39

When the missus shuts the TV and PVR off but leaves the receiver on.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *Akon pronouncing the L's in Gallardo *



 probably just didn't want to say "gaYaardo" being from Somalia and all..might get stoned to death for that back home!

Kicked akon & his crew out of the pool after hours at delta south back in my rentacop days..he sure likes his "young" girls  :Wink:

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> *When the missus shuts the TV and PVR off but leaves the receiver on.*



Harmony Remote!

----------


## msommers

When people say, "I seen ____"

----------


## syscal

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *When people say, &quot;I seen ____&quot;*



Is that an Alberta thing? I know so many people that say that and I've seen it in posts on here as well. I've always associated it with Bowness for some reason but I know people from Edmonton that use the same phrase.

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by syscal_ 
> * 
> 
> Is that an Alberta thing? I know so many people that say that and I've seen it in posts on here as well. I've always associated it with Bowness for some reason but I know people from Edmonton that use the same phrase.*



I think it's just poor use of English grammar in general, 'I seen it' sounds better to them that 'I saw it'  :ROFL!:  idk

----------


## Hallowed_point

It's: "Calgary" Not: "CAALLL-GARYnuman" 

My mom always says that..prob just to get a rise haha 
 :Whipped:   :Bang Head:

----------


## syscal

People who say "Cheers" and don't have the accent to back it up.  :English:

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by syscal_ 
> *People who say &quot;Cheers&quot; and don't have the accent to back it up. *



Fuck you. I have been saying Cheers for years. I even have it in my corporate email sig.

I started using it because it was so uncommon like 15 years ago, but you are right, it has become pretty popular.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *I've been using cheers as an e-mail sign off as long as I can remember, at least 16 years... spikerS probably copied me*



I definitely use it both in email and person.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by syscal_ 
> *People who say &quot;Cheers&quot; and don't have the accent to back it up. *



I don't mind cheers, I can't stand ciao though.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> I definitely use it both in email and person.*



Same here, I mix it up but Cheers is a mainstay. Cheers haters gonna hate.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Ciao and not italian = douche. Cheers = we'd better have a beer in our hands lol. Although, I love saying cheers to my co-worker who despises it.

----------


## syscal

It's such a pet peeve that your responses are pissing me off  :Whipped:

----------


## SKR

People who eat their hamburgers or sandwiches upside down are fucking bizarre.

Also something I've noticed lately is people stopping at a gas station to buy cigarettes or something, and they park at the pump. Those people aren't right in the head either.

----------


## Mista Bob

> _Originally posted by SKR_ 
> *People who eat their hamburgers or sandwiches upside down are fucking bizarre.*



Reminds me of one thing that really bothers me...


Subway makes all of their sandwiches upside down now with the meat on top, cheese below it and all the other crap under that.
Gotta eat it upside down now to enjoy a normal sandwich.

----------


## schurchill39

Asians who run to get onto a c-train during peak hour when they know there will be another one in less than 5 minutes. Why run? Whats the point shoving your hand into the door to delay everyone else because you cant wait for the next one? Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## ExtraSlow

at harveys, you gotta invert it to eat a "normal" sandwich.

----------


## big A

My mother in law always talks like a baby. There doesn't even have to be a baby around.
I'm not just talking about replacing the odd r with a w.I mean every word she speaks, and she uses a baby voice. She is 70 years old and it must be about ten years since she has spoken like an adult.

However that's it. There's nothing else wrong. She's not mean, rude or offensive to me or my family at all.

However I can barely stand to be around her because if she is speaking it sounds like she is trying to teach a retarded baby to talk.

----------


## FixedGear

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *at harveys, you gotta invert it to eat a &quot;normal&quot; sandwich.*



Pretty sure mr. Sub is like that, no? They put the veggies and canned shrooms, the drape the low-grade cold cuts over top.  :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by FixedGear_ 
> * Pretty sure mr. Sub is like that, no? They put the veggies and canned shrooms, the drape the low-grade cold cuts over top.   *



Mr.sub should be way more popular than subway IMO so much better!

----------


## TomcoPDR

When urinals are available at public bathrooms, but yet people still use toilet stalls. (And piss all over the seats)

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> * 
> 
> Mr.sub should be way more popular than subway IMO so much better!*



QFT! if for nothing else than the mushrooms and black olives.  :Drool:

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> _Originally posted by TomcoPDR_ 
> *...toilet stalls. (And piss all over the seats)*



Thats why they choose the stalls. Just fun and games.

Female washrooms are A LOT worse. My girlfriend always tells me some pretty funny stuff going on in there.

Even the cleaners in camp think the women are much worse than the men!

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by 16hypen3sp_ 
> *
> 
> Thats why they choose the stalls. Just fun and games.
> 
> Female washrooms are A LOT worse. My girlfriend always tells me some pretty funny stuff going on in there.
> 
> Even the cleaners in camp think the women are much worse than the men!*



women fucking stand on the seat to drop a deuce or whatever.



there is even a how to guide...
http://www.wikihow.com/Urinate-Standing-Up-as-a-Female

----------


## Tik-Tok

When someone else's window washer fluid spray hits my car. Feels like someone just pissed on my shoe at the urinal.

----------


## msommers

:ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  That's the funniest thing I've read in awhile (and agreed with I just didn't know it).

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> _Originally posted by TomcoPDR_ 
> *When urinals are available at public bathrooms, but yet people still use toilet stalls. (And piss all over the seats)*



On that note, every fucking day I am confused as to how someone can stand in front of a urinal but manage to piss on the floor.

 :Bang Head:  

How the fuck?!

----------


## baygirl

Walking into a public restroom and there's pubic hair on the seat  :Barf:

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> * 
> 
> On that note, every fucking day I am confused as to how someone can stand in front of a urinal but manage to piss on the floor.
> 
>  
> 
> How the fuck?!*



Quite simple. Uncircumcised wee wee. Pee deflects off unretracted foreskin. It's disgusting though. Clean it up afterwards at least

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> * 
> 
> Quite simple. Uncircumcised wee wee. Pee deflects off unretracted foreskin. It's disgusting though. Clean it up afterwards at least*



Also guys with big guts who would be pressing their bellies against the porcelin in order for their dick to be over the urinal.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> Also guys with big guts who would be pressing their bellies against the porcelin in order for their dick to be over the urinal.*



What's the male equivalent for a GUNT? PUNT??

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> QFT! if for nothing else than the mushrooms and black olives. *



Can't stand olives personally, but they must put something addictive in those soggy delicious mushrooms. If only the guy at the mr.sub closest to me wasn't so..creepy. Gf straight up refuses to go there anymore because of said weirdo.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Auto-fucking-playing video's in news articles.

If I want to watch your fucking video, I'll push play.

----------


## SKR

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Auto-fucking-playing video's in news articles.
> 
> If I want to watch your fucking video, I'll push play.*



I hate that too. Especially since (I assume) most normal people can read faster than someone can talk.

----------


## mork

Who the hell buys $100k worth of luxury time peices and doesn't bother getting a manicure? Seriously, WTF?

----------


## SKR

Sweet Caroline, ba ba ba... kill yourself.

----------


## masoncgy

When my wife turns up the heat while leaving windows in rooms close by open, bathroom fans going, etc.  :Bang Head:  

Drawers and cabinet doors being left partially open.

Shower curtain not closed all the way.

Toilet paper hung by some savage who likes underhand style... though it beats my house where the roll will just be left loose on the counter. 

Laundry being left in the washer or dryer... and then the need to re-wash or re-dry everything.

Dishes being left on the counter ABOVE the dishwasher.

I need to move out, apparently!

----------


## syscal

First day into snow...news channels "When will this snow finally let up? Stay tuned"

wtf

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by masoncgy_ 
> *When my wife turns up the heat while leaving windows in rooms close by open, bathroom fans going, etc.  
> 
> Toilet paper hung by some savage who likes underhand style... though it beats my house where the roll will just be left loose on the counter. 
> *



Small children or cats mean that underhand style is preferred so they can't batt at the roll and pull more off. 

As for the heating issues, My wife loves the auto setting on the thermostat, but likes it about four degrees colder when she sleeps than when she's awake. Heat every morning, AC every night. Drives me crazier.

----------


## ExtraSlow

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Tik-Tok

This has nothing to do with pet-peeves, but only extraslows picture...

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## tirebob

Back on the original intent of pet peeves that should not be pet peeves, for me it is people hand me cash and the bills are not all aligned the same way and out of order of denomination. Drives me nuts! I can't even count it until it is properly oriented. All the heads have to be facing up and lined up in the same direction with the smallest denominations stacked on top progressing down to the largest denominations...

Really it shouldn't matter at all but I just can't wrap my head around it any other way!

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by tirebob_ 
> *Back on the original intent of pet peeves that should not be pet peeves, for me it is people hand me cash and the bills are not all aligned the same way and out of order of denomination. Drives me nuts! I can't even count it until it is properly oriented. All the heads have to be facing up and lined up in the same direction with the smallest denominations stacked on top progressing down to the largest denominations...
> 
> Really it shouldn't matter at all but I just can't wrap my head around it any other way!*



Not gonna lie, thought this was going to be a rant about me contacting you about tires.  :ROFL!:

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Here's another from today...

Pet Peeve: When a small tube and shell heat exchanger is mounted on the side of a blower and the mounting bolts don't squarely fit against the mounting plate. Looked at it and just had to redo the job.

----------


## avishal26

> _Originally posted by tirebob_ 
> *Back on the original intent of pet peeves that should not be pet peeves, for me it is people hand me cash and the bills are not all aligned the same way and out of order of denomination. Drives me nuts! I can't even count it until it is properly oriented. All the heads have to be facing up and lined up in the same direction with the smallest denominations stacked on top progressing down to the largest denominations...
> 
> Really it shouldn't matter at all but I just can't wrap my head around it any other way!*



LOL I think you have OCD... and I know I do too because I get annoyed when my barstools are not all rotated the same way along the eat-in bar.  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have that OCD thing about bills too. Heads all facing me.

----------


## blindsight

.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> _Originally posted by tirebob_ 
> *...... it is people hand me cash and the bills are not all aligned the same way and out of order of denomination. Drives me nuts! I can't even count it until it is properly oriented. All the heads have to be facing up and lined up in the same direction...*



My first job out of high school when I was 17 was a bank teller, I can't deal with cash if it isn't aligned properly either. I cannot count it till it's organized haha

----------


## lilmira

It's even worse when you have to reorganize the bills from the bank machine. WTF is this shit!? Don't they hire people to do that at the bank?  :crazy nut:

----------


## gcoap

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *It's even worse when you have to reorganize the bills from the bank machine. WTF is this shit!? Don't they hire people to do that at the bank? *



They actually pay people to mix them up. With the new bills if they are all stacked the same way it will jam the ATM.

----------


## InRich

I fucking hate it when people come to work sick... Or I goto a restaurant and the person serving my food is sick.

Last time I walked right outta BP's after getting served my drink cause the bitch was sick as fuck. didn't pay, didn't say a word, I just walked right out.

And even though I loved eating at Golden Bell across from Chinook, the last time I was there, the server was sick, served our food, and then both me and my GF were sick on our vacation 2 days later, essentially ruined our vacation, because the bitch isn't smart enough to realize she shouldn't be coming into work, serving people when shes got a flu. 

Next time I see anyone sick coming into work in the food industry, i'm gonna make a big scene outta it. 

Mmmm what else has been pissing me off lately. Oh yea.

My neighbor across from my bedroom in my back yard has been building his garage for the last 3 fucking years.... normal sized 24 x 26 garage, has taken this fucking asshole 3 years already, and hes still not done... Now I normally wouldn't care... But this guy thinks its normal to start working on this thing every Saturday and Sunday morning at 6;00, sometimes even as early as 5:30 in the morning. And its loud! every time! effectively waking me up every time. Last time he woke me at 5:30 I shouted asshole at him and slammed my windows. 

But heres the kicker... He stops work right around 1;00... so he doesn't work the entire day, no no he wants to be the biggest asshole on our block, wants to wake everyone up early, and then never works into the afternoon. This has been going on every weekend now for 3 years, and I'm sure I have another summer left, i'm sure.

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by know1edge_ 
> * 
> 
> last person I remember that called in sick at a restaurant got fired. there are no sick days in that industry*



 :Werd!:  You want to flip out on someone, don't do it to the poor server who's already feeling like shit, talk to the manager and then ask him/her why they aren't sending their staff home with pay.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Grown men who "finger pecks" eating muffins. Like peck at their muffin a nipple at a time, tilt head back, and sprinkle over their mouth. It's a damn fuckin muffin and you're a grown asss man, just finish it with 3 bites.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *  You want to flip out on someone, don't do it to the poor server who's already feeling like shit, talk to the manager and then ask him/her why they aren't sending their staff home with pay.*



 :ROFL!:  

I'm laughing because what you've mentioned is completely reasonable. However, the service industry is considered bottom-barrel by everybody: the customers don't want to pay higher prices (to justify paying the server more), the restaurants all think that their staff are replaceable, and the server typically cannot afford to miss shifts because they are usually broke, don't have benefits, don't have any kind of salary/sick pay/etc. 

It's pretty no-win to be honest.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> _Originally posted by InRich_ 
> *I fucking hate it when people come to work sick... Or I goto a restaurant and the person serving my food is sick.
> 
> Last time I walked right outta BP's after getting served my drink cause the bitch was sick as fuck. didn't pay, didn't say a word, I just walked right out.
> 
> And even though I loved eating at Golden Bell across from Chinook, the last time I was there, the server was sick, served our food, and then both me and my GF were sick on our vacation 2 days later, essentially ruined our vacation, because the bitch isn't smart enough to realize she shouldn't be coming into work, serving people when shes got a flu. 
> 
> Next time I see anyone sick coming into work in the food industry, i'm gonna make a big scene outta it. 
> *



You picked the right thread, this SHOULDN'T be a pet peeve.  :Cry:

----------


## nickyh

My biggest pet peeve is when people use the radio knob to adjust the volume in my car. I have audio volume controls on the steering wheel so the little line on the knob points in the wrong direction - I like it to stay vertical.
When my husband drives my car it's always left in an odd direction so then I have to turn the knob to vertical and then use my buttons to lower the volume to my liking.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## SKR

Adults who call Tim Hortons "Timmies". Fuckin yuck.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> My biggest pet peeve is when people use the radio knob to adjust the volume in my car. I have audio volume controls on the steering wheel so the little line on the knob points in the wrong direction - I like it to stay vertical.
> When my husband drives my car it's always left in an odd direction so then I have to turn the knob to vertical and then use my buttons to lower the volume to my liking.



Like above, I'm glad you posted in the SHOULDN'T be a peeve thread hahaha This level of OCD insanity cannot be blamed on anyone else!  :Shock:   :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

When people are driving off of one major road to another, have their own lane, but IMMEDIATELY merge into the next lane anyways, usually cutting someone off in the process. Particularly from S/B Deerfoot to W/B Glenmore. 

I mean, it totally helps me because then I can zoom past them without changing lanes myself, but there's no reason why anyone should do this and I shake my head every time.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> When people are driving off of one major road to another, have their own lane, but IMMEDIATELY merge into the next lane anyways, usually cutting someone off in the process. Particularly from S/B Deerfoot to W/B Glenmore. 
> 
> I mean, it totally helps me because then I can zoom past them without changing lanes myself, but there's no reason why anyone should do this and I shake my head every time.



Yeah, that's a bad move. I've seen some people do this, but if I can, I'll actually move over into the left lane so that it's easier for joe truck driver or ? to merge safely. At the very least, it makes them aware that I've acknowledged their presence on the highway.

----------


## brucebanner

1 ply instead of 2 ply at work. Nonsense.

----------


## Swank

^and you have to pull that at the perfect speed and angle or you're making confetti one piece at a time. 2-ply is a dick too when you go to tear it off and the last 2-3 perforations don't break, instead it tears vertically leaving a dangler for the next wipe.

----------


## Seth1968

The bathrooms at Tim Hortons are going down to half ply, and you're going to have to pay to use them :Smilie:

----------


## blownz

I have thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread, makes me feel a little less OCD and crazy.  :Smilie: 


I decided to add one as it just came up and it is partly a pet peeve, but more so something I just don't get:

Saying things like "oh my god", "jesus", or "jesus christ" as a swear or expression similar to "holy shit" like at the start of this thread: https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/406...-in-the-world!

Now it doesn't really bother me, but I don't see how it makes any sense. So if you believe in Jesus/God, I assume you would obey the commandment about not taking the lords name in vain in which case, you wouldn't say it in that context. And if you don't believe in God, then saying it makes no more sense than saying "unicorn that is crazy!". Do people say mohammed or alla in the same context (ie: "fucking mohammed that is crazy"). I doubt is since you can't draw a pic of mohammed without getting death treats lol. I just don't get why it is used so frequently, makes no sense.  :dunno: 

FYI I am not offended if you use it, but because I find it pointless it is a bit of a pet peeve. I just am surprised it is so wide spread. Please tell me I am not the only one!  :crazy nut:

----------


## tonytiger55

> When people are driving off of one major road to another, have their own lane, but IMMEDIATELY merge into the next lane anyways, usually cutting someone off in the process. Particularly from S/B Deerfoot to W/B Glenmore. 
> 
> I mean, it totally helps me because then I can zoom past them without changing lanes myself, but there's no reason why anyone should do this and I shake my head every time.



That merge is actually shit (coming off DF and onto westbound Glenmore). The problem with that is you have to slow down coming off Deefoot because the designer made the road look pretty on paper doing the wavy curve. I have to slow down in my CRV as I would fly off the road. This leads to the next problem.
As I join Glenmore I have to get out of that lane as its the turn for Blackfoot north. My car is not up to speed. Cars are whizzing past me on the left merging infront of me then slowing down, not even that. That road is not big enough to accelerate up to speed. At the same time I have it floored to get it up to speed to match the traffic on Glenmore. Its a impossible to do and im thrashing it. 

Its a weird scenario of trying to speed up to match the speed of traffic where there is not enough road.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> I just am surprised it is so wide spread.



It's called blasphemy.




> the act or offense of speaking sacrilegiously about God or sacred things; profane talk.



Considering most of western civilization is based around judeo-christian values/belief systems, using god's name in vain, even if you don't believe, was (and still is to a lot of people) incredibly insulting. It's like the holiday Christmas. To lots (most?) people nowadays, its just a holiday. Just like saying "jesus christ!" about something isn't really about jesus, more so its just another "swear". What's the difference between calling someone a "dumb-f*&k" or a "stupid-shit". F*&k and shit don't in any way describe a person, but it means something.

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> I have thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread, makes me feel a little less OCD and crazy. 
> 
> 
> I decided to add one as it just came up and it is partly a pet peeve, but more so something I just don't get:
> 
> Saying things like "oh my god", "jesus", or "jesus christ" as a swear or expression similar to "holy shit" like at the start of this thread: https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/406...-in-the-world!
> 
> Now it doesn't really bother me, but I don't see how it makes any sense. So if you believe in Jesus/God, I assume you would obey the commandment about not taking the lords name in vain in which case, you wouldn't say it in that context. And if you don't believe in God, then saying it makes no more sense than saying "unicorn that is crazy!". Do people say mohammed or alla in the same context (ie: "fucking mohammed that is crazy"). I doubt is since you can't draw a pic of mohammed without getting death treats lol. I just don't get why it is used so frequently, makes no sense. 
> 
> FYI I am not offended if you use it, but because I find it pointless it is a bit of a pet peeve. I just am surprised it is so wide spread. Please tell me I am not the only one!



I was raised Christian and this bothers me too, plus I just find it obnoxious when I hear chicks in particular go "Jeeeesis."

I do say "Goddaammit" sometimes though but more as a word that fits my mood by how it sounds...

----------


## Disoblige

This is the "Pet Peeves That Shouldn't Be Pet Peeves" thread, thank you.

----------


## Tik-Tok

The amount of "different" types of toothpaste that exist. Like an entire fucking aisle in every drug store.

----------


## schocker

> The amount of "different" types of toothpaste that exist. Like an entire fucking aisle in every drug store.



novamin 4 lyfe

but then prevident at night

----------


## Lex350

> The amount of "different" types of toothpaste that exist. Like an entire fucking aisle in every drug store.



worse than that is that newer large cap design that never seems to stay shut and leaks toothpaste all over my drawer. I always search for the old school screw on cap.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## J-hop

> I often can't figure out the difference between two differently packaged types of toothpaste from the same brand



Ones with whitening and ones with whitening duh

----------


## ExtraSlow

I just buy the two dollar tube of Colgate. Who gives a fuck about anything else?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I just buy the two dollar tube of Colgate. Who gives a fuck about anything else?



Because trying to find one less than 100ml is super aggravating when looking at a wall of them.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Tik-Tok

99L/100km on my instant mileage display when stopped.

It's a god damned LCD. Show me the infinity symbol.

----------


## killramos

> 99L/100km on my instant mileage display when stopped.
> 
> It's a god damned LCD. Show me the infinity symbol.



One of my favorite things my GTI did was switch to L/hr when you are stopped to give you an idea of idle fuel burn.

----------


## nzwasp

> novamin 4 lyfe
> 
> but then prevident at night



Its all about Clinpro that you get from shoppers behind the counter or from your dentist - the tinpot skeptics probably worry that im being dumbed down by all the extra fluoride im consuming though.

----------


## Swank

.

----------


## Tik-Tok

My daughter is sick today and can't go to dayhome. So instead of binging Punisher season 2, I'll have to binge Grand Tour season 3.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The amount of "different" types of toothpaste that exist. Like an entire fucking aisle in every drug store.



Ha! That's funny.
Reminds me of the literally 8 coolers full of dog shit oven pizza in every grocery store. Foreigners must stand in awe in front of these ludicrous displays.

----------


## Swank

When someone says "This is true" instead of "That's true". While both are acceptable "This is true" just sounds incorrect (and pretentious) to me. I equate it to pointing at a pencil on a table across the room and saying "This pencil is mine" instead of "That pencil is mine".

----------


## Tik-Tok

You speak the true true

----------


## Banff_Dude

> Foreigners must stand in awe in front of these ludicrous displays.



And the overweight Calgarians who buy that processed cardboard.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> When someone says "This is true" instead of "That's true". While both are acceptable "This is true" just sounds incorrect (and pretentious) to me.



I usually find "That's true" to be a one off statement, while "this is true" is usually followed with more information. But that might just be my recollection.

The more interesting part of your post, is that did you actually call yourself out on a pet peeve of your own that shouldn't be a pet peeve? I think that's a first in 10 pages!  :Clap:

----------


## Swank

^I don't think so, but I also don't think I fully understand what you're getting at, especially with Friday afternoon brain  :crazy nut:

----------


## Banff_Dude

> Friday afternoon brain



 :Bullshit!:

----------


## Disoblige

> ^I don't think so, but I also don't think I fully understand what you're getting at, especially with Friday afternoon brain



You're posting in a thread about pet peeves that SHOULDN'T be pet peeves. So either you were doing it correctly, or you actually think it's a valid pet peeve, in which case you were doing it wrong.

Your reply seems to imply the latter :P

_________________________________

My contribution:

It bothers me when people pronounce other people's names wrong even after they hear them say it, especially when it's an easy name (not some super foreign hard to sound out one).

----------


## J-hop

> My contribution:
> 
> It bothers me when people pronounce other people's names wrong even after they hear them say it, especially when it's an easy name (not some super foreign hard to sound out one).



Every Jeffrey after GOT

----------


## Swank

> You're posting in a thread about pet peeves that SHOULDN'T be pet peeves. So either you were doing it correctly, or you actually think it's a valid pet peeve, in which case you were doing it wrong.
> 
> Your reply seems to imply the latter :P



Ah, I see. No, I didn't think it should be a pet peeve as it's very insignificant.

----------


## realazy

I have OCD tendencies about things I own, I want to keep them as new and as perfect as possible. Lately, with buying a new house, this has gotten much worse. Every scuff, scratch, nick on the anything bugs the shit out of me. I really need to let it go.

----------


## Darell_n

> I have OCD tendencies about things I own, I want to keep them as new and as perfect as possible. Lately, with buying a new house, this has gotten much worse. Every scuff, scratch, nick on the anything bugs the shit out of me. I really need to let it go.



Have some kids. It will either cure you or cause insanity. Little feral humans running around destroy everything.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Have some kids. It will either cure you or cause insanity. Little feral humans running around destroy everything.



I taught my kid not to touch my shit, or other peoples shit ar a very early age. He is very respectful of this rule and 99% of the marked up or broken things that have happened, were not from him.

I am very much like 
@realazy
 in everything has to be perfect forever lol it's a bit of a curse

----------


## infamous

don't think this is horrible enough to go in the actual pet peeves thread, but i hate the people who try and throw their garbage out in drive thru's and miss and don't even stop or care that they just littered.......is it that hard to open your door and pick it up and actually get it in the garbage?!?!?!?

----------


## jwslam

> don't think this is horrible enough to go in the actual pet peeves thread, but i hate the people who try and throw their garbage out in drive thru's and miss and don't even stop or care that they just littered.......is it that hard to open your door and pick it up and actually get it in the garbage?!?!?!?



That lack of care doesn't only exist in drive thru's...

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> don't think this is horrible enough to go in the actual pet peeves thread, but i hate the people who try and throw their garbage out in drive thru's and miss and don't even stop or care that they just littered.......is it that hard to open your door and pick it up and actually get it in the garbage?!?!?!?



Cigarette butts out the car window (or anywhere else other than an ash tray) are the worst IMHO. People like that only think about themselves. I'd love to see a $1000 fine for littering or flicking a cigarette butt, since there is no excuse to ever do that and it affects everyone else - will never happen though. Hawaii has $1000 fines for littering and by the looks of things it's never enforced haha.

----------


## killramos

> Cigarettes



Ftfy

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Being address by my last name, as if it were my first name, because they don't understand how Outlook formats contacts

----------


## lilmira

> Being address by my last name, as if it were my first name, because they don't understand how Outlook formats contacts



I thought smurfs have just first names

----------


## sabad66

> Being address by my last name, as if it were my first name, because they don't understand how Outlook formats contacts



+1 on this. No excuse for English-speaking people to make this mistake.

However some of global colleagues in India and Malaysia are actually reversed for some reason so i end up being the one calling them the wrong name  :ROFL!:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I thought smurfs have just first names



All Smurf's have the same last name. Smurf.
Don't call me Smurf, call me LilDrunken, or Mr. Smurf.

----------


## Swank

> +1 on this. No excuse for English-speaking people to make this mistake.



Except for those people with 2 first names (i.e. their last name is one that is typically used as a first name). Damn Nolan Cody or Cody Nolan, I still don't know if I ever called him by the right name  :Bang Head:

----------


## sabad66

> Except for those people with 2 first names (i.e. their last name is one that is typically used as a first name). Damn Nolan Cody or Cody Nolan, I still don't know if I ever called him by the right name



where i work it's always <lastname>, <firstname(s)> <department indicator> so if the email is right in front of you and you can clearly see the comma, there's just no excuse. I guess if the format is <given name(s)> <last name> then it could get confusing with those types of names

----------


## killramos

We get around this at work by referring to each other as asshole or fuckface.

----------


## bjstare

> Except for those people with 2 first names (i.e. their last name is one that is typically used as a first name). Damn Nolan Cody or Cody Nolan, I still don't know if I ever called him by the right name



I have 2 first names, and this happens to me all the time. It doesn't phase me when people I'm meeting for the first or second time do it, but gets a little annoying after that. The worst is via email. They can see my contact name, and my email sig. How do you ignore all of that.

----------


## jwslam

Different problem:
People with <first name> <middle name>
but prefer to use their middle name.

I'm talking about all the James Michael's or Michael James' out there...
You tell me your name is Michael but your outlook says James.... how am I supposed to know you're the same person if I just met you?

----------


## Tik-Tok

I just feel bad for Jan Michael Vincent.

----------


## HiTempguy1

Have a coworker, real name James, goes by Jim. Fucking christ does that get irritating when it comes to dealing with any official documentation (especially managing site access). I mean, I get that its your nickname, but still.

----------


## speedog

> Have a coworker, real name James, goes by Jim. Fucking christ does that get irritating when it comes to dealing with any official documentation (especially managing site access). I mean, I get that its your nickname, but still.



Better yet, I worked with a guy eons ago whom everyone knew as Jack but his real name was John - all official company correspondence was to John and never Jack.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My uncles name is Michael, but he's gone by Joe his entire adult life. It's not his middle name or anything.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I sign my emails with 

"Thanks,
<Firstname>

<Signature including name>"

And they still call me by lastname.

----------


## bjstare

> I sign my emails with 
> 
> "Thanks,
> <Firstname>
> 
> <Signature including name>"
> 
> And they still call me by lastname.



Same here man.

----------


## Tik-Tok

"Happy birthday to (childs name), I'm so proud of you!"

What are you proud of? That they didn't manage to get themselves killed for another year?

----------


## SKR

People who say "cheers" in email or text replies. We're not having a drink, you bag of shit. Say thanks like a normal person and fuck off.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> People who say "cheers" in email or text replies. We're not having a drink, you bag of shit. Say thanks like a normal person and fuck off.



I say cheers, because I'm in IT, and I'm doing something for them. I'm not thanking them. They can have a goddamn cheers from me.

Cheers,
LDS

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> People who say "cheers" in email or text replies. We're not having a drink, you bag of shit. Say thanks like a normal person and fuck off.



"Thanks" is great when actually thanking someone but if not, "Regards" sounds fucking stupid and like you're eighty years old.

Cheers,
BCS

----------


## dirtsniffer

> People who say "cheers" in email or text replies. We're not having a drink, you bag of shit. Say thanks like a normal person and fuck off.



I made someones pet peeves list. I'm a happy man.

----------


## sabad66

:Werd!: 

i alternate between Thanks and Cheers depending on if i'm actually thanking them for something or not

----------


## HiTempguy1

> "Thanks" is great when actually thanking someone but if not, "Regards" sounds fucking stupid and like you're eighty years old.
> 
> Cheers,
> BCS



I say thanks in email when I have a well defined relationship with someone, regards is short form for "best regards" which is like saying "be well", which seems a fitting end to an email that you aren't specifically showing someone appreciation for something they did.

Cheers does just sound plain dumb though. Personally, I'm tired of how informal emails are, people are sloppy with them, poor spelling, poor writing. Regards adds a slight amount of, I don't know, maturity to the conversation?

Thanks at the end of the email is like using the word "good". There are better ways to do it, that don't make you sound like a 10 year old.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I send so many types of emails. Some are formal. some are pictures of cats.

----------


## SKR

I wasn't sure if I should put that in the should be pet peeves thread, since I believe in it so firmly, but it looks like I picked the right thread.

L'Chaim.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## sabad66

> My big pet peeve though is when people who send mass e-mails start with the salutation of: "All". 
> Are you a fucking dictator? Are you addressing your pigs in clothing? Should we get a pedestal for you to speak on? How about a nice red armband and a little black mustache? 
> 
> It has got to be the most passively condescending way to address a large group of people I've ever heard, I hate it.



I kind of agree with you here but curious how else would you address a big group of people on an email? personally i use "Hi All,". The Hi makes it a bit less condescending imo.

----------


## lilmira

Good day my minions, this is your beloved supreme leader

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I kind of agree with you here but curious how else would you address a big group of people on an email? personally i use "Hi All,". The Hi makes it a bit less condescending imo.



I use "Hi there,"

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## killramos

If people care about how I address them in an email, I dont want to work with them.

Those are people who dont understand what we are here to do.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## lilmira

"hey what's your face" works good

----------


## Tik-Tok

You guys would love my co-worker. Every email ends with "Ciao". He's also 0% Italian so far as I know.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

If I end an email with "Regards" it's because I either tore someone a new asshole or implied a less than desirable consequence to them.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> If I end an email with "Regards" it's because I either tore someone a new asshole or implied a less than desirable consequence to them.



Govern Yourself Accordingly,
JRSC00LUDE

----------


## killramos

> If you are a manager, making sure the people you address don't feel offended is part of your job, haha
> 
> There is a fine line between being direct, and being condescending. If your internal e-mails are just direct I don't think anybody cares. 
> 
> On the other hand, we are all human, and nobody likes to be addressed in a condescending manor. If you are being a douche in every e-mail, it is probably affecting you negatively even if you don't acknowledge it. Additionally if you are making requests to people you are not familiar with and not doing anything to word it in a way that is pleasant, they may be less inclined to comply. It isn't even about being nice, it is about getting timely and useful results out of people. If you punch up an e-mail that comes off as being pushy or condescending when making a request, you are really only hurting yourself. 
> 
> 
> like the old saying goes... it is nice to be nice



Meh, or people can get their head spit of their asses.

----------


## spikerS

I always end my email with "Cheers," but everyone i deal with at work is pretty informal for the most part.

If I send an email with "Thanks," or "Regards," it is probably a sarcastic one, and at the end of an email where I subtly point out how stupid someone is being.

----------


## SKR

I don't end my emails with anything, or start them with anything either. All emails, whether it's to a coworker, the customer or the president of the company look exactly like this post.

Whoever it is, I think they're out of line by emailing me in the first place, so I don't think I owe them any etiquette.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I dislike that this thread has every word capitalized in the title and the real pet peeves only has the first word.

I think it should be

Pet Peeves that Shouldn't be Pet Peeves
and
Pet Peeves that Should be Pet Peeves

----------


## bjstare

When people wear wireless earbuds in the wrong ears. I've seen this a bunch of times over the last few weeks.

Saw this lady on the train that had her earbuds in the wrong ears and upside down... how can someone possibly think that's the right way to use them?

----------


## Darkane

> When people wear wireless earbuds in the wrong ears. I've seen this a bunch of times over the last few weeks.
> 
> Saw this lady on the train that had her earbuds in the wrong ears and upside down... how can someone possibly think that's the right way to use them?



Jaybirds wireless are reversible. At least the X3 were. 

Just sayin... but that falls exact within the title of thread lol

----------


## SKR

I pick my own 6/49 numbers and the pencils they have there to fill in the things are never sharp. Bothers the shit out of me.

I tried to change my Co-op number from xxxxx to #1. We looked it up one day to see if there was a #1. There's a #2, but no #1. I called Co-op HQ but they treated me like a crazy person and said they couldn't do that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I should be able to let this go, but it really irks me that the CDC is officially the "CenterS for disease control". I think that's supposed to show that they are more than one center, aka, more than one location, but fuck, it sounds wrong and it's not providing more information.

----------


## Disoblige

> I dislike that this thread has every word capitalized in the title and the real pet peeves only has the first word.
> 
> I think it should be
> 
> Pet Peeves that Shouldn't be Pet Peeves
> and
> Pet Peeves that Should be Pet Peeves



Nah. It should be "Pet peeves that should/shouldn't be pet peeves".

----------


## flipstah

> If I end an email with "Regards" it's because I either tore someone a new asshole or implied a less than desirable consequence to them.



Ah crap, I put 'Kind Regards' on my signature

----------


## Tik-Tok

If I won the $65m lottomax tonight, I couldn't go anywhere awesome and warm.

----------


## Disoblige

> If I won the $65m lottomax tonight, I couldn't go anywhere awesome and warm.





The question to ask is when are you going to start building your toilet paper mansion.

----------


## SKR

I saw a guy the other day with his phone in his back pocket like a girl and I found it tremendously bothersome.

----------


## speedog

Teaching myself to not get irritated when doing service on other cabinet installer's jobs - like my wife says, you're getting paid good money to fix other people's fuck-ups. It is difficult not to be annoyed and especially so when you know it is good installers taking short cuts or just being lazy - I guess part of the problem is myself in that I don't take short cuts, I pre-drill every screw hole with a countersink including screws that don't ever require countersinking. It's a habit I've formed that does slow my work but at the same time, when it gets slow I still have work and other installers do not. 

Today, I did service in two sites that two different installers had done work in, both whom I would consider great installers and yet it was obvious that the stuff I was fixing was due to complete laziness - I didn't get angry today, I just shook my head multiple times and did the work required to make right what was wrong or just hadn't been completed in the first place when the office was under the impression the work was already done. The office wasn't upset because I document everything with pictures to cover my ass although I think the office was a bit frustrated that what should've been a 3-4 hour service job turned into 6 hours and there's still more work to be done.

----------


## ExtraSlow

when it's hot on vacation.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

when other people are on vacation.

----------


## vengie

> when other people are on vacation.



When other people are on vacation, complain about the heat and brag about their bbq.

#pleblife

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When other people are on vacation, complain about the heat and brag about their bbq.
> 
> #pleblife



**** pops head up, looks around, ducks back down ***

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> When other people are on vacation, complain about the heat and brag about their bbq.
> 
> #pleblife



It's a fabulous bbq that only an EIT could afford. I am envious.

----------


## A790

> It's a fabulous bbq that only an EIT could afford. I am envious.



What is an eit?

----------


## Swank

> What is an eit?



ET's siblings who got a middle name.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

They are kind of like if God was one of us. Just a slob like one of us.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I ain't no EIT, and I ain't no Napoleon Prestige owner either. I take offense to both insinuations.

(singing: "this ain't no disco, and it ain't no country club either)

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I ain't no EIT, and I ain't no Napoleon Prestige owner either. I take offense to both insinuations.
> 
> (singing: "this ain't no disco, and it ain't no country club either)



You have thick fingers?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I do let the matches burn down to em.

- - - Updated - - -

Call me Mac or Billy or buddy or bud.

----------


## Disoblige

ES was an EIT, just as bad as being an EIT.

----------


## Swank

When you come here to post in this thread but other people's replies to your idiotic remark in another thread make you forget why you...fuck's sake, what was I saying?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> When you come here to post in this thread but other people's replies to your idiotic remark in another thread make you forget why you...fuck's sake, what was I saying?



Did you mean to post this in the other Pet Peeve thread? Because that would make more sense. We forgive and forget in this thread. The other thread - not so much.

----------


## Swank

> Did you mean to post this in the other Pet Peeve thread? Because that would make more sense. We forgive and forget in this thread. The other thread - not so much.



I don't think you read my borderline self deprecating remark properly, but I may be wrong. The unfortunate part about people describing their pet peeves is when they say they hate people that do XYZ when they mean they hate it when people do XYZ. Hating people is hateful, hating a person's behavior spawned most internet forums.

----------


## speedog

The abandoned Circle 8 Speedway now being off limits to me taking vehicle pictures there, I guess all good things must come to an end at some point.

----------


## Darell_n

> The abandoned Circle 8 Speedway now being off limits to me taking vehicle pictures there, I guess all good things must come to an end at some point.



Isn't it a driving range? They may get upset with people driving on it.

----------


## speedog

> Isn't it a driving range? They may get upset with people driving on it.



My confusion, the Circle 8 racers moved to this track that used to be north of 50th Avenue SE and east of 68th Street - can still see it on Google Maps satellite view. I guess this was the Stampede Speedway but it's all chained off now - I suppose I could've driven around the chains but they are out there for a reason.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Amazon screwed up an order of coffee beans and gave me the wrong ones. It's non-returnable, so they sent a replacement. The replacement is still the wrong ones. Now I have 4kg of coffee beans that I don't particular like, and I don't want to order more, because I don't need them to screw up again and I end up with 6kg of coffee I don't enjoy.

This wouldn't be an issue if my local store hadn't stopped carrying them.

----------


## AndyL

> Amazon screwed up an order of coffee beans and gave me the wrong ones. It's non-returnable, so they sent a replacement. The replacement is still the wrong ones. Now I have 4kg of coffee beans that I don't particular like, and I don't want to order more, because I don't need them to screw up again and I end up with 6kg of coffee I don't enjoy.
> 
> This wouldn't be an issue if my local store hadn't stopped carrying them.



What kind of coffee beans - we need to know so we can also order and have them screw up  :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Is it Nescafe?

----------


## speedog

> Amazon screwed up an order of coffee beans and gave me the wrong ones. It's non-returnable, so they sent a replacement. The replacement is still the wrong ones. Now I have 4kg of coffee beans that I don't particular like, and I don't want to order more, because I don't need them to screw up again and I end up with 6kg of coffee I don't enjoy.
> 
> This wouldn't be an issue if my local store hadn't stopped carrying them.



Fwp.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Fwp.



What's fwp? Friends with penis?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Amazon screwed up an order of coffee beans and gave me the wrong ones. It's non-returnable, so they sent a replacement. The replacement is still the wrong ones. Now I have 4kg of coffee beans that I don't particular like, and I don't want to order more, because I don't need them to screw up again and I end up with 6kg of coffee I don't enjoy.
> 
> This wouldn't be an issue if my local store hadn't stopped carrying them.



I use beans I'm not fond of, to make cold brew. Go through it pretty quickly, since you need to grind more than normal coffee, and it's almost always pretty mellow.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I use beans I'm not fond of, to make cold brew. Go through it pretty quickly, since you need to grind more than normal coffee, and it's almost always pretty mellow.



That's actually a good idea. Thanks

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Mask wearers in single occupant vehicles.

I'm glad you're the type of stupid person that chooses to wear a mask rather than "deuurrrrrr!!!! I'm gonna drive to Airdrie to avoid wearin mask so I don't catch faggoty from some LibTard"... But still...
There's no one in the fuckin car!

----------


## SKR

Someone put a dog shit bag in my garbage bin, and I'm absolutely furious about it but can't come up with a single reason why it should bother a normal, sane human. I'm torn between the audacity of it and the inability to define why it's a problem.

----------


## bjstare

I’m happy to see that people put dog shit bags in our bin. It means it won’t be on the ground for me to step in somewhere near my house. 

I guess I just assumed other people felt the same way, we put our poop bags in whatever bin is closest on the walk.

----------


## SKR

Part of it is probably my fault because I didn't go wheel my bin back in until the day after garbage day, and if I did what I was supposed to do it would have went in someone else's bin.

And then if that happened, and my neighbor complained that somebody dropped a shit bag in his bin, I'd look at him like a crazy person.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Why can't owners bring their poop back to their own bins? It's the same thing as preferring not to poop in the office.

----------


## SKR

Or just wheel their own bins along with them, so they can just drop it in there and then wheel it back home.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

That's not a bad idea. Get a big enough dog to pull it.

----------


## killramos

Pretty sure putting your garbage in other peoples bins is frowned upon. I don’t see how it being poop makes it any less ignorant.

I always just carry dog shit home to my own bin.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ideal: Garbage goes home to your own bin
Pretty good: Garbage goes into ANY bin
Common: Garbage goes on the ground / Poop not picked up. 

I think if someone is picking up that poop at all, and it gets into a bin, they are already above average.

----------


## SKR

I'd just skyhook it onto someone's roof, or leave it in a car tailpipe or fuel filler door. That way nobody gets mad.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

At the very least, put it in the compost bin. I keep my garbage bin clean in case I need to make a disappearance when the authorities come.

----------


## Disoblige

> At the very least, put it in the compost bin. I keep my garbage bin clean in case I need to make a disappearance when the authorities come.



Unless the poop bag is compostable, you can't put it into the compost bin.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Unless the poop bag is compostable, you can't put it into the compost bin.



If you are rich enough to own dogs, you are rich enough to buy compostable poop bags.

----------


## killramos

> If you are rich enough to own dogs



I think you have a poor read on the average dog owner.

----------


## lasimmon

I only put the poop bag in someones bin if its out for collection and has not been collected yet. I'm usually walking about 30 mins before collection in my neighborhood. Otherwise it goes into the bins at the park or the one at my house.

----------


## Disoblige

> If you are rich enough to own dogs, you are rich enough to buy compostable poop bags.



Totally. But the fact is most people don't give a shit. The fact they purchased dog poop bags in general probably is an accomplishment to them already. Look at how many parks/communities put free bags for use and some don't even bother with that?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Totally. But the fact is most people don't give a shit. The fact they purchased dog poop bags in general probably is an accomplishment to them already. Look at how many parks/communities put free bags for use and some don't even bother with that?



Say no more. I have a sack of potatoes.

----------


## SKR

> Say no more. I have a sack of potatoes.



You'd better fuckin not put that empty sack in my garbage bin.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> You'd better fuckin not put that empty sack in my garbage bin.



Yeah, that belongs in the recycling bin

----------


## killramos

> Yeah, that belongs in the recycling bin



You best be checking the plastic number on that or we are gonna call the garbage police.

----------


## bjstare

> Pretty sure putting your garbage in other peoples bins is frowned upon. I don’t see how it being poop makes it any less ignorant.
> 
> I always just carry dog shit home to my own bin.



The fact it's poop has no bearing on it, really. It's the fact that it's so small, it's inconsequential. Not like I'm heaving a 35lb shit bag in there.

----------


## Disoblige

How do you guys stand putting poop bags in your bin? Winter may be ok but summer, you're just asking for a gag reflex when you open it up again later.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> How do you guys stand putting poop bags in your bin? Winter may be ok but summer, you're just asking for a gag reflex when you open it up again later.



That's why I use SKR's bin

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't really mind if my bins are stinky, because I don't generally hang around them, bring them along on dates, or serve my meals on top of them.

----------


## lasimmon

> How do you guys stand putting poop bags in your bin? Winter may be ok but summer, you're just asking for a gag reflex when you open it up again later.



Who the hell smells their garbage bin?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Yeah, I really only drop my compostable bags into the green bins, if they're out for collection. If they've been collected, I don't bother, I just carry them to the next public garbage can, or my house.
Also, as stated, I don't really hang around my green bin in the summer, so the smell doesn't bother me.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

You know one of the many many reasons I don't have a dog? Because I'm not interested in squeezing its warm turds between my fingers protected by a Safeway bag and then carrying my subordinate property's feces around for a few km every day.
I made my decision to not own a dog and your decision to own a dog, ain't my fuckin problem, so stop trying to make it _my_ problem. If you try to put a shit-bag in my garbage can, I'm shooting you (repeatedly) with a paintball gun and filming the hilarity.

----------


## Disoblige

> Who the hell smells their garbage bin?



Oh, you can try to hold your breath but you'll still get a whiff of that warm poo in an enclosed space for that long.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Oh, you can try to hold your breath but you'll still get a whiff of that warm poo in an enclosed space for that long.



This.
You can smell the public garbage cans with the bear proof closures 50' away on a hot day if they're on a dog walking route. There's a kilogram of mixed shit in them.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

And we all know poo steam carry covids. This is a legitimate pet peeve.

----------


## Tik-Tok

A couple at work, who live together, always park in the Carpoolimg spot right in front of the door. The intent of carpool spots is to incentivize "saving the environment" by having people who would normally drive seperately, pool together. They aren't breaking the rules, but it peeves me.

It really shouldn't either, because I hate the idea of carpool spots/lanes to begin with.

----------


## nzwasp

The thing I dont understand is all those people storing their bins in their garage.




> A couple at work, who live together, always park in the Carpoolimg spot right in front of the door. The intent of carpool spots is to incentivize "saving the environment" by having people who would normally drive seperately, pool together. They aren't breaking the rules, but it peeves me.
> 
> It really shouldn't either, because I hate the idea of carpool spots/lanes to begin with.



Well Calgary seems to of just experimented with Carpooling not fully embraced it, theres no carpooling lane on deerfoot or glenmore, only some shitty small one on crowfoot that I cant think of

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> The thing I dont understand is all those people storing their bins in their garage.



Precisely to prevent people from dumping their poop bags in the bins.

----------


## sabad66

I store my bins in my garage. Not because of randoms throwing poo bags in there (not a problem anyways since i live in a cul de sac), it's just I don't really have any other place to store them aside from my driveway and that's a no-go for me. It's also really convenient when i need to throw stuff out... just slip on the slides and walk into garage with no need to throw on a jacket or open the garage door.

----------


## suntan

The bins actually aren’t yours per se, they belong to the city. It’s why if you lost or break them they just give you a new one for free.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> The bins actually aren’t yours per se, they belong to the city. It’s why if you lost or break them they just give you a new one for free.



Wait...wut. I can get a new bin every season?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Every time they start to smell.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Now if only I can get a new windshield by complaining about all the errant garbage bins flying around.

----------


## suntan

I caused a huge uproar on my community FB page when I mentioned that. Someone got so pissed off at me that they got banned. rofl

----------


## killramos

> I caused a huge uproar on my community FB page when I mentioned that. Someone got so pissed off at me that they got banned. rofl



I figured in Aspen little elves came and emptied your garbage and recycling while you slept at night?

----------


## suntan

> I figured in Aspen little elves came and emptied your garbage and recycling while you slept at night?



LOL.

Actually they're on call with a 30 min guaranteed arrival.

----------


## killramos

Ah well. Always room for improvement.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

People who drive around residential neighbourhoods with their brights intentionally on. Following highway protocols for brights on a fully illuminated residential road.

----------


## AndyL

> People who drive around residential neighbourhoods with their brights intentionally on. Following highway protocols for brights on a fully illuminated residential road.



That's pizza boy looking for an address. Make the numbers legible from the street and it won't happen  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

That my family doesn't make sufficient use of the Costco membership to make it worthwhile, but we buy that membership anyway.

----------


## Disoblige

> That my family doesn't make sufficient use of the Costco membership to make it worthwhile, but we buy that membership anyway.



They sell cheese buns now. 12 for $8.99. lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

They sell a lot of the type of things my family buys and enjoys.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

You are so wholesome dude, but can your trailer mirrors even fit in a Costco parking spot?

----------


## killramos

> You are so wholesome dude, but can your trailer mirrors even fit in a Costco parking spot?



That’s the only place they fit

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> That my family doesn't make sufficient use of the Costco membership to make it worthwhile, but we buy that membership anyway.



I think the key is to go in bigger. Get their MasterCard and purchase all your fuel with it. 3% off may pay for the membership right thurr.
Does not have to be Costco fuel

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Can your trailer mirrors even fit in a Costco parking spot?






> That’s the only place they fit



Can confirm that those trailer mirrors are a nightmare in the bow parkade downtown. That place is only a little tighter than James Short, but it's enough that I've already smacked them on a pillar and cracked the signal light. I need my honda fit back. I mean, I like driving this truck better, everywhere except parkades.

----------


## killramos

Downtown truck parking problems.

360 cameras are the only reason I haven’t hit something.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Considering I'm downtown like 2 days a week now, I don't worry too much about it. Those big mirrors are awesome for backing into tight spaces

----------


## schurchill39

People who don't pull far enough forward in a drive through when there is ample room to so the next car can't actually get up to order. If you've ever been to the McKenzie Lake Timmies you know the struggle.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> People who don't pull far enough forward in a drive through when there is ample room to so the next car can't actually get up to order. If you've ever been to the McKenzie Lake Timmies you know the struggle.



Oh man, this resonates so hard with me. Like some dude has an extra half car length in front of him, so I can't pay yet, or my front wheels are next to the speaker, so I can't order yet.

----------


## chongkee_

> Downtown truck parking problems.
> 
> 360 cameras are the only reason I haven’t hit something.



3 years later and I still regret cheaping out and not getting the 360 camera on my truck.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> 3 years later and I still regret cheaping out and not getting the 360 camera on my truck.



Get big mirrors. Problem solved.

----------


## SKR

This probably belongs in this thread because I'd imagine there's a bunch of fuckin nerds out there, but Queen fuckin sucks.

----------


## Disoblige

> Downtown truck parking problems.
> 
> 360 cameras are the only reason I haven’t hit something.



This reminds me...
I like making fun of truck drivers who can't drive a truck. It's my guilty pleasure :-(

----------


## ExtraSlow

> This probably belongs in this thread because I'd imagine there's a bunch of fuckin nerds out there, but Queen fuckin sucks.



I hope you mean QEII and not the band, or I'm coming over there.

----------


## SKR

> I hope you mean QEII and not the band, or I'm coming over there.



I know 4 Queen songs.

Bohemian Rhapsody - overplayed garbage.
We Are The Champions -the lamest song ever written.
Fat Bottomed Girls Make The Rockin World Go Round, or whatever it's called - no they don't.
One Vision - I like this song, but there's always a sense of dread in the back of my mind that the "one vision" is that I have to live in harmony with people who like the other three songs.

Send all hate mail/pipe bombs to:

SKR
General Delivery
Medicine Hat Alta

----------


## Disoblige

If a white guy started this car forum, it'd be called Queen.

----------


## killramos

> This reminds me...
> I like making fun of truck drivers who can't drive a truck. It's my guilty pleasure :-(



#lockdownproblems

- - - Updated - - -




> I hope you mean QEII and not the band, or I'm coming over there.



Someone is being a saucy girl this morning

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cant decide which thread this one belongs in. Had superstore short me on a lot of the items in my most recent order. like $45 worth of stuff I actually needed. That's a pet peeve. And the pickup email didn't tell me about it, which is abnormal, so that's a pet peeve as well. But turns out they didn't charge me for any of the order, so that's got to be "something nice".

maybe that averages out to a pet peeve that shouldn't in retrospect peeve me? 

Not knowing where to post this is a pet peeve too.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> This probably belongs in this thread because I'd imagine there's a bunch of fuckin nerds out there, but Queen fuckin sucks.



FUCK YES!!!! They are some U2 level garbage, absolute trash! You made my day.

----------


## Disoblige

Good job on not starting a new thread just to say Happy New Year.

Proud of all y'all.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

No New Year's thread to celebrate. No chocolate covered candy hearts to give away.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I was driving 110 on Deerfoot this morning, middle lane, with very little traffic and was wide open ahead except for a SUV in front going slower than me. So I switched lanes and as I got closer the SUV switched lanes as well, then threw the cherries on. I slowed to 100, and they went back to the middle lane, and switched the lights off.

So obviously that was just a little warning for me to slow down, which I appreciate instead of a ticket, but at the same time I'm peeved that they would even bother with that considering I was only doing 110, and there was no one else around. 

I shouldn't be peeved as I was speeding, but still...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Should have sped up to 112, to show him who's boss.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Should have sped up to 112, to show him who's boss.



Challenge declined. Only because if recent events.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

People who don't speed properly. Such as doing 90 on Stoney only to merge in to a residential neighborhood, posted at 60 and continues to do 75.  :facepalm:

----------


## Tik-Tok

The Stars lottery "dreamhouse" in Lethbridge is far more appealing than the ones in Calgary or Edmonton ( The structure itself, not the city it's in).

Also the Edmonton one apparently has its driveway between the house and alley garage, making it unusable. According to the artist rendition anyways. 

Which is a peeve that should be a peeve, artist renditions of houses that make it look like it's in a woodland paradise instead of squished between two other houses.

----------


## bjstare

> The Stars lottery "dreamhouse" in Lethbridge is far more appealing than the ones in Calgary or Edmonton ( The structure itself, not the city it's in).
> 
> Also the Edmonton one apparently has its driveway between the house and alley garage, making it unusable. According to the artist rendition anyways. 
> 
> Which is a peeve that should be a peeve, artist renditions of houses that make it look like it's in a woodland paradise instead of squished between two other houses.



Agree with your peeve about the render showing houses in nature.

RE: Edmonton house, the "alley garage" you refer to is the neighbour across the alley. The house just has an attached rear garage (I think?)

----------


## schocker

I can't remember what 3D doritios were like but these are just nacho closed top bugles. I've been bamboozled.

----------


## Disoblige

3D doritos were always a scam, then and now.

When most of your product is air pockets...

----------


## schurchill39

My wife likes to randomly rearrange cupboards on me and it drives me fucking nuts!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> My wife likes to randomly rearrange cupboards on me and it drives me fucking nuts!



It seems to be a woman thing. I know at least a dozen married this with the same problem as us.

----------


## killramos

> It seems to be a woman thing. I know at least a dozen married this with the same problem as us.



It’s a great substitute in their minds for doing housework that actually needs to be done.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Its a great substitute in their minds for doing housework that actually needs to be done.



They suffer in other areas, though.

----------


## sabad66

When you finish a meeting/call, and then as soon as you end it, someone else IMs you. You just know that fucker was creeping your status/calendar ready to strike as soon as you're free. At least give the person a minute or two to take a piss or fill up their coffee before you ask.

And yes i know it's a bit irrational, that's why it's in this thread.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Does setting your status to permanent yellow defeat this? I bet it does.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When you finish a meeting/call, and then as soon as you end it, someone else IMs you. You just know that fucker was creeping your status/calendar ready to strike as soon as you're free. At least give the person a minute or two to take a piss or fill up their coffee before you ask.
> 
> And yes i know it's a bit irrational, that's why it's in this thread.



if you have coworkers like that, start scheduling meetings with yourself. No joke, I have had to do that at previous companies.

----------


## killramos

Would you have preferred your coworkers just ignore your calendar / meeting status.

Cause that’s what you get when people wise up to you booking “focus time”

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> if you have coworkers like that, start scheduling meetings with yourself. No joke, I have had to do that at previous companies.



This also. Plus, it's an effective way to book a few concentrated hours per week to have uninterrupted work. A previous boss of mine would book about 2hr every day and call it "no fly zone" where he had the guarantee of uninterrupted freedom to get shit done or go check on others or go do field checks on construction or whatever. He was a smart dude.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I dunno, I've always been able to work it out to my own satisfaction. Like anything else, gaming the system is a part of the process.

----------


## sabad66

> Does setting your status to permanent yellow defeat this? I bet it does.



Probably would help, but then you're just known as the guy who always does that and let's be real, you ain't foolin anybody. One guy in our department is well known to do this and he doesn't have the best reputation. I'd rather be known as someone approachable (even though it pisses me off when i'm busy like now) vs being grouped with the guy who always has status to away.




> if you have coworkers like that, start scheduling meetings with yourself. No joke, I have had to do that at previous companies.



Good call. I actually used to be really good at blocking off time to do actual work but i stopped that a while ago for some unknown reason. Need to pick that up again. Also has the nice side effect of being invited to less meetings if you're always "unavailable" anyways.

----------


## jwslam

> When you finish a meeting/call, and then as soon as you end it, someone else IMs you. You just know that fucker was creeping your status/calendar ready to strike as soon as you're free. At least give the person a minute or two to take a piss or fill up their coffee before you ask.
> 
> And yes i know it's a bit irrational, that's why it's in this thread.



There's stalking features in skype... I "tag for status updates" all the time for people who are never at their desk.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I also block off times for meetings with myself. Less to avoid the IMs (meetings don't stop IMs), but more to stop other meetings from being booked in that slot, so I can get work done.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Rube Goldberg machines. Do not like.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Having a coworker that turns every trivial observation into a chat. "You got a haircut, you're eating lunch ." When sarcasm or a blank look has no effect, they have that dopey smile on their face 24/7  :crazy nut:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Having a coworker that turns every trivial observation into a chat. "You got a haircut, you're eating lunch ." When sarcasm or a blank look has no effect, they have that dopey smile on their face 24/7



You work with Gavin from _Kids In The Hall_???!

Edit.
Or perhaps Einstein!!?

----------


## Tik-Tok

The amount of people I saw digging in their gardens and planting seeds last weekend.

----------


## schocker

> The amount of people I saw digging in their gardens and planting seeds last weekend.



It is OK, like everyone in my culdesac has already swapped out their winter tires so it can't get cold or snow again.

----------


## dirtsniffer

i'd probably swap to all seasons pretty quick if that was my other set. dedicated summer is probably a little early.

----------


## killramos

#YOLO I’m rocking summers only right now  :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

Ya I think I'm gonna switch over. Having a second car to leave winters on for a little while helps.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> #YOLO I’m rocking summers only right now



#badboys4lyfe

----------


## Disoblige

I never even switched over to winters this year and stayed on my all-seasons.

----------


## lasimmon

> I never even switched over to winters this year and stayed on my all-seasons.



You monster!

----------


## lilmira

why is my lawn white?

----------


## killramos

I jinxed it  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

that there isn't some minimum standard for people to start threads.

@JRSCOOLUDE

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> that there isn't some minimum standard for people to start threads.
> 
> @JRSCOOLUDE



Amen. I have no issue admitting that I NegRep'd the shit out of ZhënFlōps but only until it became red. That's all I wanted. Just one red dot. It seems others have carried on the offensive because it's pushing 4+ bars, now! LoL!

----------


## ExtraSlow

When sales bros shake my hand. I'm conditioned to do it, but it gets awkward. Or maybe I'm awkward

----------


## jwslam

> I never even switched over to winters this year and stayed on my all-seasons.



when you get out of your lawless small town, but the small town doesn't get out of you

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> that there isn't some minimum standard for people to start threads.
> 
> @JRSCOOLUDE



That I missed this mention due to using O's for 0's.

----------


## schurchill39

I just got a huge photo radar ticket in the mail for getting caught on a speed camera in Moose Jaw back in November. The ticket was issued over 4 months after the infraction which is the part that pisses me off. It shouldn't be a pet peeve because its my fault for not being familiar with the area and speeding, but the fact that it took so fucking long to issue the ticket that I couldn't even remember being on that particular road at that time. Obviously I was because there is a pretty clear picture of me doing it, but WHY TAKE SO GOD DAMN LONG TO SEND ME THE TICKET?!

----------


## jwslam

> I just got a huge photo radar ticket in the mail for getting caught on a speed camera in Moose Jaw back in November. The ticket was issued over 4 months after the infraction which is the part that pisses me off. It shouldn't be a pet peeve because its my fault for not being familiar with the area and speeding, but the fact that it took so fucking long to issue the ticket that I couldn't even remember being on that particular road at that time. Obviously I was because there is a pretty clear picture of me doing it, but WHY TAKE SO GOD DAMN LONG TO SEND ME THE TICKET?!



Clearly improves safety.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Gonna get about $17k in tax back from the Communist Revenue Agency but because that's _so much_ (to Heir Justin) they will re-evaluate it and take months to get me the money.
At least we'll get the Missus's rebate in a reasonable time but it just makes me mad that I didn't do these March 1st but I couldn't because some ShitDick couldn't get a form done in time.

----------


## killramos

Freeland has big plans for your money.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Freeland has big plans for your money.



Fuckin pricks did this to me a few years ago and I didn't get the money until late August. It should be smoother this time, but it's still likely to be a fight.
I should get my shit together better so this dumpster fire doesn't happen for a third time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I got my refund damned fast.

----------


## killramos

Mine took around a week and a half this time. Usually I’ve gotten it within 72 hours.

----------


## killramos

Pet peeve that shouldn’t be a pet peeve.

When you are in the liquor store standing there in front of a wine rack like an idiot as per usual, and the bored owner swings by and starts asking you all these questions about whether you liked this bottle or that bottle and whether this was a good year and what I know about the regions.

Listen Steve, I’m an alcoholic and I was just trying to figure out which bottle was cheapest.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Pet peeve that shouldnt be a pet peeve.
> 
> When you are in the liquor store standing there in front of a wine rack like an idiot as per usual, and the bored owner swings by and starts asking you all these questions about whether you liked this bottle or that bottle and whether this was a good year and what I know about the regions.
> 
> Listen Steve, Im an alcoholic and I was just trying to figure out which bottle was cheapest.



RoFL!!!
Lemme give you a tip that's incredibly reliable for wino's. You pick the ones with the highest alcohol content. This inevitably and remarkably aligns with the best wines. Like, about 4600% more reliable stats than the gov't of Alberta's CoVid projections.
Consider Amarone as a simple example.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like a wine store where they COULD talk to me about that stuff, but I need one where they won't. Luckily I ooze class, so they stay well away from me.

----------


## killramos

Yes, the wine store owner asking ME questions about the wine is amazingly awkward.

----------


## CUG

I do not want a shot of espresso, thanks.

----------


## sabad66

“Real” cheddar on fast food burgers. Specifically A&W but I think some others have joined the bandwagon. If I was more motivated I would start a petition to bring back processed cheese

----------


## ExtraSlow

"real" cheddar is worse than processed if it's that shitty tasteless mild cheddar. Good sharp cheddar would be amazing, but of course costs more and melts slower so it's not a popular choice. 

I have the same gripe about fast food swiss cheese. Fucking hell use better cheese or fuck off and just admit it's a slice of flavored oil. The in-between bullshit really enrages me.

----------


## killramos

Every once in a while I forgot how bad it is and stop in at subway.

The first warning sign should always have been that they want you to tell them what cheese you want... by color.

You say Swiss or cheddar and they look at you like you are from Mars.

I am game with not using processed cheese at A&W though. That shit gross.

----------


## ExtraSlow

three of four residents of my address think subway is fine dining.

----------


## killramos

Even Boston Pizza is better, and usually in the same towns.

Maybe a peg up on Tim Hortons food though. Maybe.

Unfortunately my wife likes it  :Barf:

----------


## Buster

I cannot stand Subway. I know COVID has been hard on businesses, by why couldn't those ones go out of business?

----------


## sabad66

> Every once in a while I forgot how bad it is and stop in at subway.
> 
> The first warning sign should always have been that they want you to tell them what cheese you want... by color.
> 
> You say Swiss or cheddar and they look at you like you are from Mars.
> 
> I am game with not using processed cheese at A&W though. That shit gross.



Isn’t the default white cheese also cheddar? I’ve always said orange cheddar the rare times I order subway because I assumed they would give me the white one if I just say ‘cheddar’

----------


## killramos

Whatever it is they are serving I’m pretty sure calling it cheddar is intentionally dishonest.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I quit on Subway a long time ago but it would often be available for work lunches so I'd sample sandwiches I'd never normally try. It's fun to gorge in free Subway, for whatever broken head reason and that grotesque sounding thing called the "BMT" was surprisingly good.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> “Real” cheddar on fast food burgers. Specifically A&W but I think some others have joined the bandwagon. If I was more motivated I would start a petition to bring back processed cheese



Everything about A&W and their bullshit "our food is better quality" marketing makes me sick. I wish I could slam their spokes-idiot's head in a car door.

----------


## killramos

If I have to eat at subway I just get a BLT loaded with mayonnaise.

I give them as little leeway to fuck up as possible.

----------


## Buster

mayo as an ingredient is okay. Mayo as a condiment is disgusting.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Meh I like the cold cut with lots of "Fresh veggies" it's probably better than eating most other fast food? Right? Right?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> mayo as an ingredient is okay. Mayo as a condiment is disgusting.



100% agree. Fuck that shit. One time, I was eating a Wendy's burger, it had so much mayo on it, I took a bite, it squirted across the side of my face and I instantly imagined that's how chicks feel when they get a facial, warm and gooey....I threw it out and I don't eat mayo anymore.

----------


## suntan

Wendy's has weird mayo. It's very thin.

A&W has truly gotten better. The only problem is that it started from a very low base, so now it's 6/10. OTOH for a fast food burger it's mostly acceptable.

BMT at Subway is their only good sandwich. Everything else is heinous. And it has to be toasted.

Know the funny thing? They've materially improved the quality of their meat at least twice in the last 30 years.

----------


## killramos

> mayo as an ingredient is okay. Mayo as a condiment is disgusting.



If you think mayo is gross, you don’t want to know what’s in the rest of a subway sandwich.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> for whatever broken head reason and that grotesque sounding thing called the "BMT" was surprisingly good.



 BMT is my standard order if the wife insists.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Everything about A&W and their bullshit "our food is better quality" marketing makes me sick. I wish I could slam their spokes-idiot's head in a car door.



^from same commercial:
Only if we can also slam that mullet grey-haired, handlebar-moustached, hang-10 sign making, "right on!!!" saying, fuck-nugget's head in the door, too.

----------


## ianmcc

Watching my kid playing soccer (pre-covid) and as she lines up a free kick I yell out "if you score from there it's double meat subs for dinner!" and none of the parents get it.

----------


## suntan

> Watching my kid playing soccer (pre-covid) and as she lines up a free kick I yell out "if you score from there it's double meat subs for dinner!" and none of the parents get it.



Fuck I would've started fellating you right there.

Thing is I occasionally used to hear people jokingly saying "double meat subs!" in the +15s.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Double meat is no joke sir.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Stapler running out of staples, even though the new box is in arms length.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Realtor listings for downtown condo/apartments, who don’t put the building names in their description. I just think it’ll help us joe blow consumers when we click on the MLS listings, and first thing you read is a popular apartment name you’ve previously read about recommended by Beyond ballers. 

Disclaimer: I’m not a real estate expert, currently living in a spare room in my moms condo  :Frown:

----------


## adam c

When every day of 2021 where we’ve hit 16 or above is followed the next by snow, what the fuck is this

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When every day of 2021 where we’ve hit 16 or above is followed the next by snow, what the fuck is this



Frustrating, but not abnormal.

----------


## bjstare

> Frustrating, but not abnormal.



I feel like it's worse this year (the up-down-up-down, that is).

Either way, fuck this weather.

----------


## killramos

Yea this weather blows. I’d much prefer it just stay at a seasonal 10 degrees or something.

It’s the overnight lows that really get me, preventing the ground from really thawing out and will really drag out winter

----------


## adam c

> I feel like it's worse this year (the up-down-up-down, that is).
> 
> Either way, fuck this weather.



I feel that way too

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm still just grateful to point my bum in the right direction a few times a day to express thanks for every single day in Feb not being -23°C...

----------


## jwslam

> Fuck I would've started fellating you right there.



I believe that's only a single meat unless ianmcc has some sort of abnormality to be posted in ask leo

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> When every day of 2021 where we’ve hit 16 or above is followed the next by snow, what the fuck is this



Spring.

----------


## suntan

Stupid Smarch weather.

----------


## adam c

> Spring.



Crap.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Fuckin pricks did this to me a few years ago and I didn't get the money until late August. It should be smoother this time, but it's still likely to be a fight.
> I should get my shit together better so this dumpster fire doesn't happen for a third time.



Time to unwind.
Gots them two fat stacks o chedda from Corona Retard Agency already, today!!!! I can't fucking believe it!!
Excellent timing because my shitty bills for all car insurances, plus house insurance, plus something else shitty that I forget about is all coming down the pipe in the next 2 months and I didn't want this to be delayed.
Thank Allah for this Ramadan miracle!!!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It's fine to be excited about the coveted no-wipe-dump (aka Ghost Shit). 
But I would be more excited if 90% of the time they _didn't_ feel like you had to push a Coke bottle out of you.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> It's fine to be excited about the coveted no-wipe-dump (aka Ghost Shit). 
> But I would be more excited if 90% of the time they _didn't_ feel like you had to push a Coke bottle out of you.



You need a but more water my man lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You need a but more water my man lol



Like, more water in my butt? Bidet thread is not this thread.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Where's the enema mega thread?

- - - Updated - - -

Although legit if your shits are super hard and painful, the "restoralax" type laxatives are what you want. #dadknowledge

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Where's the enema mega thread?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Although legit if your shits are super hard and painful, the "restoralax" type laxatives are what you want. #dadknowledge



It's about as rare as the coveted Ghost Shit, so I'm not worried about it. I WfH yesterday and I'm not very good at drinking enough water when I'm not in my office setting, so it's an understandable and rare occurrence.




Instant relief is only relief.

----------


## killramos

I cant find my Grills rotisserie spit rod to save my life, and I have no one to blame but myself.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I can’t find my Grills rotisserie spit rod to save my life, and I have no one to blame but myself.



You'll find it as soon as you give up and buy another one.

----------


## killramos

> You'll find it as soon as you give up and buy another one.



Facts hurt

Damn thing has always been a problem, it’s 4 feet long and doesn’t fit anywhere. No clue where it ended up.

Probably in a bag of golf clubs or some shit lol

Currently trying to figure out if buying a replacement rod is even an option, or if I have to buy a whole kit.

----------


## suntan

It's always in the last place you look.

----------


## killramos

> It's always in the last place you look.



A 4 foot steel rod is too kinky even for me

----------


## Tik-Tok

> A 4 foot steel rod is too kinky even for me



*Cancels subscription to killramos onlyfans

----------


## killramos

Sorry to dissappont

----------


## schurchill39

There is this one woman that works the drive through at the Timmies I stop at in the morning with the worlds most annoying voice. Every time she yells "HAHSHHHH BRON FER DA COMBOOOOOOOOOO?" it makes my skin crawl. I typically just pull ahead as soon as I am finished saying what I want because I cannot stand listening to her because the woman who is usually at the window is lovely. Still no clue who the nails-on-a-chalkboard voice belongs to.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I go to a similar one. This old Filipino lady SCREAMS into the mic. Between that, the new ordering sign that blind me, and of course their terrible coffee, Ive decided to skip morning Tim's from now on. It's almost like their purposefully pushing to see what it takes for people to stop going.

McD's is in a shitty spot for me and takes extra 5 min. But I've stopped caring.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Order on the McDs app bro. Coffee and muffin pairing $2.19. Embrace the arches.

----------


## Disoblige

> Order on the McDs app bro. Coffee and muffin pairing $2.19. Embrace the arches.



Damn how many big macs can one eat?!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Waitress gives me her number while wifey is there because we're the only fucking family on the deck, in the sleet, yesterday.
RoFL!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Damn how many big macs can one eat?!



Just one each game day.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Dayum, I'd be on a $2 Big Mac

----------


## Disoblige

Work phone, your phone, wife's phone, kid's phones..

You can easily get like 6 big macs or something.
2x that today for $24 if you do the 2 offers.

McDonald's is also efficient. When you park in the curbside, they wait until you enter all the orders and a dozen big macs come out all at once. It is probably the best way to do this kind of order.

I am not a Big Mac kinda guy. I like cheeseburger/double cheeseburgers.

----------


## sabad66

A&W also does deals on game days. mama burger with cheese for like $2.99 using their app and code flames.

----------


## jwslam

> A&W also does deals on game days. mama burger with cheese for like $2.99 using their app and code flames.



A&W?
No Mozza no care.

----------


## SKR

Here's another truck driver pet peeve, but it's in the shouldn't be thread because I know people are just trying to be nice.

1. I was in the slow lane with the cruise set, and was slowly catching another truck. There was a car slowly catching me in the fast lane. In the past I've talked about momentum, and at 62,500kg momentum is everything. So I want to get past the truck ahead of me but I can't just pull out and pass because I know I don't have enough jam to pull it off before the car in the fast lane catches me. I waited as long as I could for the car to get past but in the end he didn't, so I had to tap the brakes to cancel the cruise. No problem, that's life. Well, the car either sees my brake lights or hears the Jake snap and tries to be a nice guy by slowing down so I can pass. Man, I appreciate it, but it's too late. It's going to take me a few minutes now to get this done and I'll be holding up everybody. So please just go on ahead.

2. I was meeting a tractor pulling a breaking disc or something on a narrow road. He was in the ditch on one side and over the center line on the other. So I pulled over where the ditch wasn't too steep and stopped so he had room to get by. Then he pulls over on an approach so I can get by. Guy, I know you're trying to be nice but I've already stopped to give you room. Just take it and go.

Good advice to remember when driving around semis: get the fuck out of the way and stay there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When someone posts the six-figure car they are planning to acquire, and they state cost is no object to find the "right one" and it reminds me of how lower class I obviously am because I've never even heard of the car.

----------


## schurchill39

Parents who refer to taking care of their own kids as "babysitting".

----------


## Disoblige

> When someone posts the six-figure car they are planning to acquire, and they state cost is no object to find the "right one" and it reminds me of how lower class I obviously am because I've never even heard of the car.



Reminds me if this, one if my favorite scenes.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Parents who refer to taking care of their own kids as "babysitting".



Yes this is brutal.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yes this is brutal.



Ha! I enjoy saying this exclusively to infuriate TheVagIsMightier.

----------


## vengie

Getting a new phone number and finding out the previous owner of said number was clearly a deadbeat and an overall drain on society.

I get a collections call at least every two to three days... This has been going on for four months now.  :Guns:

----------


## killramos

Does the collections agency keep using the same number?

Great candidate for a block

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Getting a new phone number and finding out the previous owner of said number was clearly a deadbeat and an overall drain on society.
> 
> I get a collections call at least every two to three days... This has been going on for four months now.



Swap numbers again?

----------


## vengie

> Does the collections agency keep using the same number?
> 
> Great candidate for a block



They do remove my name from their call back list, but its crazy how many people this dude owes money to.




> Swap numbers again?



Unfortunately it won't be that easy. I got this number when I quit the old job and started the new, all contacts have updated to this new number and all of our customers contact me directly on it as well.



Edit: Also, I posted this in the wrong thread. #shame

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

This shouldnt be a pet peeve because I wouldn't piss on the NBA even if it was on fire, but...

*The NBA definitely needs some more random, partial appendage coverings.* I mean, there's nowhere near enough! You got guys with single leggings? One forearm covered in white, one calf covered in blue? How many teams does Nelly play for?
What in the actual fuck is going on, out there?!!? It's a clown show! Actually, rodeo clowns literally have more consistent uniforms than NBA players.
Good jorb!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Arm sleeves are dope as fuck according to my youngest daughter, so maybe get with the times.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The Me-Wards from Co-Op Liquor have gone from good to completely fucking useless in the past 9 months.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I remember I was supposed to sign up for that or something, but I never did, I just use the coop number that I have had memorized for nearly 20 years.

----------


## jwslam

Wasting my life away staring at the KFC menu trying to maximize chicken/$... it's the only place I can comfortably afford chicken tendies so I can keep saving for 7.2 by the time I'm 72.

----------


## Buster

> Wasting my life away staring at the KFC menu trying to maximize chicken/$... it's the only place I can comfortably afford chicken tendies so I can keep saving for 7.2 by the time I'm 72.



how old are you now

----------


## Disoblige

Who the fuck eats KFC anymore when you have multiple excellent choices for Korean?
I am taking the 89coupe stance on this one. You guys students or somethin'?

Man, even high-school kids eat korean fried chicken.

----------


## killramos

KFC is just a bad restaurant. But I don’t think that means you should paint all of southern fried chicken with the same brush.

Korean fried chicken is also delicious. But no one should eat KFC.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I had been on an approximate "1 KFC meal per year" cycle but I think that's even fallen off to more like 18 months.
I think the last time I went I had a coupon for that Big Crunch Sammich thing and it was boring. I was really looking forward to that being a delicious treat and instead it was like the losing trumpets sound on The Price Is Right.
They have wicked coupons if jwslam needs a booster to 7.2 though.

----------


## sabad66

KFC’s newer famous chicken sandwich is pretty great value for what it is, especially if you use their coupons. They have a deal right now for 2 sandwiches and 2 fries for $10. The sandwiches are massive, bigger than their Big Crunch. Considering A&W charges 7.99 for their Nashville hot (mediocre IMO), kfc is a great deal.

----------


## Tik-Tok

The amount of pedostaches that have been grown while wearing masks. They're everywhere now, and they're terrible.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Mrs. VajMighty and her cataclysmic failure to know any song lyrics, of any kind, ever. Worse than Homer Simpson.

August 27, 2021 she learned that the verse is:
_ I'm your charity case,
So buy me something to eat.
I'll pay you at another time!_

From a song well over 30 years old.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm going to out this in the "SHOULDN'T" bother me thread. But what the fuck is with all Chinese and Korean and other random Asian nations women who talk to children in a relentlessly singsong voice? Fuck me it's like ice picks in my ears.

----------


## Disoblige

> I'm going to out this in the "SHOULDN'T" bother me thread. But what the fuck is with all Chinese and Korean and other random Asian nations women who talk to children in a relentlessly singsong voice? Fuck me it's like ice picks in my ears.



White people do this too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Usually with younger preschool kids, I'd hope. But anyone why talks like that to kids over five is an asshole, regardless of race or ethnicity.

Especially if they are in healthcare like dental hygienists, nurses etc. That's a trigger for me.

----------


## Disoblige

> Usually with younger preschool kids, I'd hope. But anyone why talks like that to kids over five is an asshole, regardless of race or ethnicity.
> 
> Especially if they are in healthcare like dental hygienists, nurses etc. That's a trigger for me.



I am curious to hear what you think is a sing-song voice or if you're just making fun of the way Asian people talk. Probably the former but you never know, lol.

The Asian people I know who talk to their kids over 5 typically is normal accents or the kids are getting their asses yelled at. Or maybe you overheard some Asian mouth breathers. They exist too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not trying to make fun of the way people talk in thier home language or in thier second language. 

Just the vast difference in how some people talk to kids vs that same person talking to an adult.

Although I am pretty easily triggered by a lot of probably normal ways people interact with children.

----------


## SKR

I don't like when any window is rolled down farther (further? forther?) than the driver's window. Or the back windows more than the front windows, unless the back windows are open just a little and the front windows are both closed.

It bugs the shit out of me when I'm riding with someone and we both have our windows rolled down with a nice breeze, and then they roll theirs up so I have to roll mine up and sit in quiet calm heat.

----------


## schurchill39

I hate how bananas just permeate through everything around them. My wife keeps putting the bread products bananas and within a day my sandwiches or bagels or wraps taste like fucking bananas. We made fresh croissants on the weekend then she made banana muffins and stored them together, well now the croissants taste like bananas. Don't get me wrong, I like bananas, but I dont want everything tasting like bananas. 

I think I'm going to have to fire my wife.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I hate how bananas just permeate through everything around them. My wife keeps putting the bread products bananas and within a day my sandwiches or bagels or wraps taste like fucking bananas. We made fresh croissants on the weekend then she made banana muffins and stored them together, well now the croissants taste like bananas. Don't get me wrong, I like bananas, but I dont want everything tasting like bananas. 
> 
> I think I'm going to have to fire my wife.



Your wife makes croissants and banana bread? She'd better be awfully ugly if you are considering firing her. Need pics to verify.

----------


## jwslam

> I hate how bananas just permeate through everything around them. My wife keeps putting the bread products bananas and within a day my sandwiches or bagels or wraps taste like fucking bananas. We made fresh croissants on the weekend then she made banana muffins and stored them together, well now the croissants taste like bananas. Don't get me wrong, I like bananas, but I dont want everything tasting like bananas. 
> 
> I think I'm going to have to fire my wife.



you sound a bit bananas

----------


## killramos

The latest auto trader trend to badly green screen photos of cars to make it seem like they were professionally photographed in a studio, but the edge detection is terrible and just makes the photos look obviously fake.

You took the photos in a parking lot, who cares why try to hide it.

----------


## SKR

> I hate how bananas just permeate through everything around them. My wife keeps putting the bread products bananas and within a day my sandwiches or bagels or wraps taste like fucking bananas. We made fresh croissants on the weekend then she made banana muffins and stored them together, well now the croissants taste like bananas. Don't get me wrong, I like bananas, but I dont want everything tasting like bananas. 
> 
> I think I'm going to have to fire my wife.



Give your wife your banana.

----------


## sabad66

When you trust a kijiji appliance repair guy's advice and replace the mainboard on your fridge, only to find out that it didn't actually fix the problem. $350 down the toilet and now I have to wait for another part. FML.

On the bright side i'm learning a lot about how freezer defrost mechanisms work.

----------


## bjstare

> When you trust a kijiji appliance repair guy's advice and replace the mainboard on your fridge, only to find out that it didn't actually fix the problem. $350 down the toilet and now I have to wait for another part. FML.
> 
> On the bright side i'm learning a lot about how freezer defrost mechanisms work.



Well… Kijiji repair guy.  :dunno:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Well Kijiji repair guy.



Because "actual professional" appliance repair guys have such an excellent reputation for competence, timeliness and accurate diagnosis.
LoL!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Shit like this is why a lot of us try to repair things ourselves. There's parts diagrams for free for nearly everything, and sometimes even the factory diagnostic procedures can be found as well.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> When you trust a kijiji appliance repair guy's advice and replace the mainboard on your fridge, only to find out that it didn't actually fix the problem. $350 down the toilet and now I have to wait for another part. FML.
> 
> On the bright side i'm learning a lot about how freezer defrost mechanisms work.



I never feel bad about having a spare PCB for my appliances. Chances are it will fail one day anyhow, so I'll have it on hand.

----------


## suntan

Repair advice over the phone rarely works.

"Did you reboot your computer?"

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I hate how bananas just permeate through everything around them. My wife keeps putting the bread products bananas and within a day my sandwiches or bagels or wraps taste like fucking bananas. We made fresh croissants on the weekend then she made banana muffins and stored them together, well now the croissants taste like bananas. Don't get me wrong, I like bananas, but I dont want everything tasting like bananas. 
> 
> I think I'm going to have to fire my wife.



That shit is bananas, B-A-N-A-N-A-S.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## zechs

> Because "actual professional" appliance repair guys have such an excellent reputation for competence, timeliness and accurate diagnosis.
> LoL!



I feel the same way about mechanics. What a great racket:

"This is broken on your vehicle, we'll fix it"

*Fixes it*

"Uh, car is still broken"

Them - "Well, you'll have to pay us more money to keep fixing it"

I especially like when you give them the exact info they need and the leading cause of what creates said issue, and they ignore it.

----------


## Buster

I have two pet peeves:

1. When people bump the wrist shot Friday thread on a tuesday or monday. Or any day that is not Friday. It's not that hard people. It's right in the title.

2. When people post pet peeves in the not pet peeves thread because they are too lazy to find the pet peeves thread.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

When someone sets it up to look like Buster NegRep'd zechs all the way into the red and then Buster slips in his own shit trying to accidentally take credit for it.

----------


## Buster

> When someone sets it up to look like Buster NegRep'd zechs all the way into the red and then Buster slips in his own shit trying to accidentally take credit for it.



i was going to pos rep you something inspirational, but I can't rep you any more.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When clever people are saying clever things and I'm clever enough to know that they are being clever but I'm not clever enough to know why it's clever and I end up feeling less clever.

----------


## schurchill39

> When clever people are saying clever things and I'm clever enough to know that they are being clever but I'm not clever enough to know why it's clever and I end up feeling less clever.



Show your work...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

*cleaver

----------


## jwslam

> I have two pet peeves:
> 
> 1. When people bump the wrist shot Friday thread on a tuesday or monday. Or any day that is not Friday. It's not that hard people. It's right in the title.
> 
> 2. When people post pet peeves in the not pet peeves thread because they are too lazy to find the pet peeves thread.



Add the guy who's always posting in the "post your latest purchase" and hasn't actually talked about their own latest purchase

----------


## bjstare

Having to manage my normal work email/calendar, as well as separate client-domain email/calendar manually. Cant integrate the two due to information/security.

To add an addt'l level of complication, I usually just get a client laptop that has my new email/outlook/teams on it, but current client isn't giving out laptops and we have to work in an Amazon WorkSpace virtual desktop.

----------


## killramos

Don’t you have someone to do that shit for you?

----------


## bjstare

> Don’t you have someone to do that shit for you?



Don't get an EA til my next promo. Regardless, it wouldn't help here as I wouldn't be able to give said EA access to both calendars.

----------


## schurchill39

When people stand up on planes as soon as it pulls into the gate. Sit down Gertrude and Frank, you're in row 33, grabbing your carry on bag won't do shit to speed up the process.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> When people stand up on planes as soon as it pulls into the gate. Sit down Gertrude and Frank, you're in row 33, grabbing your carry on bag won't do shit to speed up the process.



Insert everyone's Grandparents here

----------


## gmc72

> When people stand up on planes as soon as it pulls into the gate. Sit down Gertrude and Frank, you're in row 33, grabbing your carry on bag won't do shit to speed up the process.



It must be taught at a young age, because this shit happens on the school bus every damn day!! It takes every ounce of self discipline to not suddenly stomp on the brake and send those little brats flying down the aisle!!

----------


## Hallowed_point

Canadian's who have that exaggerated Cannaddieeeen accent. You know the type. It's a "car" not a "kearhh" Also, people who are obsessed with Tim Horton's. And complain about how lousy the service is but still faithfully line up at the drive through 7 days a week. Typically these issues are combined.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Canadian's who have that exaggerated Cannaddieeeen accent. You know the type. It's a "car" not a "kearhh" Also, people who are obsessed with Tim Horton's. And complain about how lousy the service is but still faithfully line up at the drive through 7 days a week. Typically these issues are combined.



Are you just complaining about east coasters? Is that a hate crime?

----------


## cet

> When people stand up on planes as soon as it pulls into the gate. Sit down Gertrude and Frank, you're in row 33, grabbing your carry on bag won't do shit to speed up the process.



At the same time though, it's such a piss off when the people don't even start moving until the row in front has emptied. Then they have to get up, grab all their crap, figure out where they put their carry on and struggle to get it before finally getting off the damn plane. Bonus points for when their carry on is in the overhead bins a couple rows behind where they are sitting.

----------


## jwslam

> At the same time though, it's such a piss off when the people don't even start moving until the row in front has emptied. Then they have to get up, grab all their crap, figure out where they put their carry on and struggle to get it before finally getting off the damn plane. *Bonus points for when their carry on is in the overhead bins a couple rows behind where they are sitting.*



no thanks to the people who bring 3 bags but put none of them under the seat in front like they're supposed to.
also the row 33'er who's standing in the aisle so no-one can move backwards to get their bag.

The costco gas line guy who is pissed off he has to wait so long...
and then pulls up to spend time looking for his wallet and a full minute deciding between regular or premium gas

----------


## ExtraSlow

Deboarding is a process where you will wait one way or the other. Worrying about which kind of waiting is pretty pointless. When I was travelling with kids, we just stayed until the plane was empty. It honestly only take an extra couple minutes.

----------


## killramos

> Deboarding is a process where you will wait one way or the other. Worrying about which kind of waiting is pretty pointless. When I was travelling with kids, we just stayed until the plane was empty. It honestly only take an extra couple minutes.



Or pay for better seats

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I just like to stand to stretch my legs, as I tend to avoid moving around during the actual flight. Once I'm up and stretched, back down I go. Doubly so, since I'm usually window seat and don't want to stand there all hunched.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Priority disembarking should be an add-on option.

----------


## bjstare

> Priority disembarking should be an add-on option.



It is. It comes when you buy a seat at the front.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Solution, as always, don't be poor.

----------


## bjstare

> Solution, as always, don't be poor.



If I had a signature on here, it would be something to that effect.

----------


## Swank

> If I had a signature on here, it would be something to that effect.



Too bad you can't afford it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Big mud flaps with chrome on them.
I'm glad you actually have mud flaps, because far too few do. But the sun strobing off of them gives me the epil right up my epsy all the way to my palsy.

----------


## spikerS

> Big mud flaps with chrome on them.
> I'm glad you actually have mud flaps, because far too few do. But the sun strobing off of them gives me the epil right up my epsy all the way to my palsy.



You must hate chrome bumpers too then  :ROFL!: 

I don't have mudflaps, its an easier ticket to swallow. $78 versus however much for speeding when I get pulled over. And yes, I have gotten that ticket, it is pinned on my wall as I think it is pretty funny.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You must hate chrome bumpers too then 
> 
> I don't have mudflaps, its an easier ticket to swallow. $78 versus however much for speeding when I get pulled over. And yes, I have gotten that ticket, it is pinned on my wall as I think it is pretty funny.



The bumpers are just about always fine. I'm talking more the flappy mud flaps that are constantly swinging in the wind.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

The bumpers are static, so it's fine. But the mudflaps that reflect the light into/out of/into your eyes as you're going down the road is nuts.

----------


## suntan

Emergency test notifications.

----------


## killramos

Apparently people just walk around with their pets in Airports now. Not service animals. Not animals that were travelling with them.

People literally bringing large dogs to the airport just to hang out in arrivals.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think we should ban people from airports.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Apparently people just walk around with their pets in Airports now. Not service animals. Not animals that were travelling with them.
> 
> People literally bringing large dogs to the airport just to hang out in arrivals.



As said countless times, dog people are the most entitled people in the world. Textbook narcissists.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Carrie Underwood singing some stupid song for Sunday night football. GTFO.

----------


## SKR

That Minute Rice isn't called 5 Minute Rice.

----------


## jwslam

> I think we should ban people from airports.



Should've started with ban airports. There'd be no Omicron in Canada.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That Minute Rice isn't called 5 Minute Rice.



Ouch.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The inconsistent name usage for all these F1 drivers. Trying to follow the conversations is like listening to a group of 12yo girls talk about Boy Bands because there are a minimum of 2 names for every deeply closeted homosexual involved.
Then I remember that I don't give a fuck and laugh!

----------


## Darell_n

When my wife redeems all the accumulated Canadian Tire points without telling me, from our shared Mastercard paid with our joint bank account. Those were _my_ points, damn it. How can I get my microdose of endorphins from seeing my total now?

----------


## suntan

I'm happy when my wife remembers to redeem PC points and fills up at Mobil.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When my wife redeems all the accumulated Canadian Tire points without telling me, from our shared Mastercard paid with our joint bank account. Those were _my_ points, damn it. How can I get my microdose of endorphins from seeing my total now?



Amen. This makes up for your horse shit comments about Starbucks coffee. LoL!
I just scored 75$CT buying something for work that I got reimbursed for! Le happy! I think I've got $270 CT$ waiting for me to snag something frivolous (when VajMightier isn't around)...

----------


## Buster

> When my wife redeems all the accumulated Canadian Tire points without telling me, from our shared Mastercard paid with our joint bank account. Those were _my_ points, damn it. How can I get my microdose of endorphins from seeing my total now?



Are you one of those "we don't share our finances" couples?

----------


## Disoblige

> Are you one of those "we don't share our finances" couples?



Redeeming points without letting the other person know first is sacrilege.

----------


## bjstare

> Are you one of those "we don't share our finances" couples?



Let’s tell him why that approach doesn’t make sense.

----------


## Darell_n

> Are you one of those "we don't share our finances" couples?



We subscribe to the “what’s mine is ours and what’s her’s is her’s” ideology. Not much of a stretch since she’s a stay at home Mom.

----------


## killramos

That I keep getting taxpayer funded ads telling me not to smoke while watching BBQ videos on YouTube.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I'm happy when my wife remembers to redeem PC points and fills up at Mobil.



Don't you fucking lie. We all know women don't redeem points AND fill up their own car.

My peeve is spending money on adult shit like a bed frame and lighting and not on car parts.

----------


## suntan

That's why I like it, because it's so rare lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Other people's houses when they seem to be allergic to colours. 


Gross. But it shouldn't bug me because I don't live there, but still.

----------


## killramos

Are you sure you aren’t house shopping in Cranston lmao

----------


## Buster

> Other people's houses when they seem to be allergic to colours. 
> 
> 
> Gross. But it shouldn't bug me because I don't live there, but still.



I like this.

It's better than some garrish "feature wall"

----------


## killramos

I think if the light fixtures were dark and the stools darker it would be dramatically better.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Are you sure you aren’t house shopping in Cranston lmao



I deny it. We shall see how credible that denial is . . .

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Marilyn Manson used to live in an all white house with Twiggy.
Does the thought of these houses make
_All your stitches itch,
Your prescription's low?_

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The neighbour who hasn't figured out that the trash cans are supposed to be spread apart so the dude can collect them with the arm. Like, how do you not notice every single fucking set of these are spaced out while yours are literally touching??!
And why does the nice garbage man reward her stupidity every single week by collecting them instead of just driving on by?!
Someone needs to teach this fat whore a lesson.

----------


## Swank

The fact that Mom Bods are treated like Fight Club.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The fact that Mom Bods are treated like Fight Club.



Dystopian and violent?

----------


## Swank

> Dystopian and violent?



Accurate.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Weekly Canadian Tire flyers.

I feel like if I don't look, I'll miss out on deals for stuff I don't need.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Weekly Canadian Tire flyers.
> 
> I feel like if I don't look, I'll miss out on deals for stuff I don't need.



I feel seen.

----------


## SKR

I think it looks really feminine when guys put their cell phones in their back pocket.

----------


## killramos

No one asked you to look…

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I think it looks really feminine when guys put their cell phones in their back pocket.



Where do you put it?

----------


## ExtraSlow

His husband carries it

----------


## SKR

It's like watching a guy curtsey.

Edit: I knew it could be spelled curtsey. Where a guy putting his phone in his back pocket looks delicate, curtsy just looks fucking stupid.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> His husband carries it



And carries it _well_! There are other bulges in those skinny jeans to distract you from the phone on the hind quarters.

----------


## Disoblige

I put my phone in my ass. Works well because phones keep getting bigger. If we go smaller again I may need an Ottercase.

----------


## schurchill39

> I think it looks really feminine when guys put their cell phones in their back pocket.



Piggy backing on this, this European trend that seems to have come here of wearing a fanny pack like a purse.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Piggy backing on this, this European trend that seems to have come here of wearing a fanny pack like a purse.



Do you wear your fanny pack like a fannypack?

----------


## ExtraSlow

fanny pack is the ultimate dad-power-move.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> fanny pack is the ultimate dad-power-move.



Nope, they're hype. Unless your whole outfit is a vibe you just look like an old man.

----------


## jwslam

> Nope, they're hype. Unless your whole outfit is a vibe you just look like an old man.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Nope, they're hype. Unless your whole outfit is a vibe you just look like an old man.



I'm gonna pull out my Dick Tracy vibe for the red mile.

----------


## schurchill39

> Do you wear your fanny pack like a fannypack?



I don't wear a fanny pack/purse because I keep my lip gloss in my pocket like a man.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I don't wear a fanny pack/purse because I keep my lip gloss in my pocket like a man.



Right, like the rest of us.

----------


## gmc72

> I think it looks really feminine when guys put their cell phones in their back pocket.



But how will people know how nice my ass is if I don't highlight it?

----------


## killramos

People who pull timelines out of their ass, then get annoyed when you call them out on it.

For example if you tell me something should be done overnight, and a week later it hasn’t been done. Don’t be shocked when I follow up as to why something isn’t done yet.

Not even a situation where things come up, it was an entirely predicable timeline they were just full of shit on.

----------


## Disoblige

> People who pull timelines out of their ass, then get annoyed when you call them out on it.
> 
> For example if you tell me something should be done overnight, and a week later it hasn’t been done. Don’t be shocked when I follow up as to why something isn’t done yet.
> 
> Not even a situation where things come up, it was an entirely predicable timeline they were just full of shit on.



I dunno man, that would bother me so it would be an actual peeve.

----------


## killramos

Yes. Yes

----------


## bigbadboss101

My wife says I think a lot. Should be no biggie. I hear it about 45 times a day. I think I am going to cut my hair. I think I will make chicken for dinner. Sometimes I ask her you think or you know.

Ahh so silly.

----------


## killramos

In my experience women love to think a lot.

Actually doing things? That they do a lot less often.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

New CIBC Costco MasterCards look and feel fake.

----------


## G-ZUS

> My wife says “I think” a lot. Should be no biggie. I hear it about 45 times a day. I think I am going to cut my hair. I think I will make chicken for dinner. Sometimes I ask her you think or you know.
> 
> Ahh so silly.



I feel is worse than I think..ughhh

----------


## bjstare

> I feel is worse than I think..ughhh



People using the term "I feel" when they should be saying "I think" happens way too often, but that belongs in the actual pet peeve thread.

----------


## DonJuan

> People using the term "I feel" when they should be saying "I think" happens way too often, but that belongs in the actual pet peeve thread.



"I feel" should be used without solid evidence to back up hypothesis.

"I think" should be used when there is some evidence to back up theory.

"I know" should be used when there is solid evidence to back up theory.

For example:

*FAAART
I feel like I just shit my pants.
*SNIFF
I think I just shit my pants.
*CHECKS
I know I just shit my pants.

----------


## schurchill39

> "I feel" should be used without solid evidence to back up hypothesis.
> 
> "I think" should be used when there is some evidence to back up theory.
> 
> "I know" should be used when there is solid evidence to back up theory.
> 
> For example:
> 
> *FAAART
> ...



"I seen" that you shit your pants

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> "I seen" that you shit your pants

----------


## DonJuan

> "I seen" that you shit your pants



Now if that's not in the actual pet peeves thread it fukin' should be.

----------


## bjstare

The current owner of one of my past cars (formerly 
@Buster
's GLA) is attempting to sell it on Kijiji after only owning it for a couple months. Young guy who is admittedly underwater on it already and overextended to make payments. Somehow I still have the second key for it (the dealer I sold it to didn't bother to take it). I reached out to the current owner via his kijiji ad, let him know that I have this key and he's welcome to come pick it up anytime... and he said he's too busy. His stupidity bothers me an unreasonable amount. (although, it's a 22yo that financed a $55k car, presumably at like 10%, so... that checks out).

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> The current owner of one of my past cars (formerly 
> @Buster
> 's GLA) is attempting to sell it on Kijiji after only owning it for a couple months. Young guy who is admittedly underwater on it already and overextended to make payments. Somehow I still have the second key for it (the dealer I sold it to didn't bother to take it). I reached out to the current owner via his kijiji ad, let him know that I have this key and he's welcome to come pick it up anytime... and he said he's too busy. His stupidity bothers me an unreasonable amount. (although, it's a 22yo that financed a $55k car, presumably at like 10%, so... that checks out).



I tried lowballing him for it a few weeks ago. He sounds badly underwater.

----------


## suntan

Should've parked it on the Memorial Drive berm.

----------


## Gman.45

> New CIBC Costco MasterCards look and feel fake.



Hah, I know - is yours one of the Black fake carbon fiber type ones? The tap feature has stopped working too, as an added bonus. Oh ya, and they screwed up merging my CIBC accounts so now I have to log into 2 separate profiles in order to view/pay my Costco Mastercard bill. They are "working on it", now 2 weeks later....

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Hah, I know - is yours one of the Black fake carbon fiber type ones? The tap feature has stopped working too, as an added bonus. Oh ya, and they screwed up merging my CIBC accounts so now I have to log into 2 separate profiles in order to view/pay my Costco Mastercard bill. They are "working on it", now 2 weeks later....



Is that even trying to look like carbon fiber? It's pretty bad. Beyond requires #ForgedCarbon.
The tap on my old one failed right from its start but they fixed that.
The rest just sounds like CIBC things...

----------


## SKR

There's a guy at my work that looks identical to a young Alan Kulwicki and there's no one I can point it out to because no one will know who that is. So I have to just live with that every day.

----------


## Buster

I realized earlier this year, that we use the spelling "cheque" because of the commie frenchies in quebec that steal our money. For this reason, I am moving over to use the spelling "check". America! Fuck ya!

Same goes for "centre". Moving to use "center". Because fuck. the. french.

----------


## killramos

I approve of this message.

----------


## suntan

Those are British spellings.

----------


## vengie

> Those are British spellings.



Get out of here you colonizer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Faquing froques

----------


## Swank

> Because fuck. the. french.



Thanks, now I'm hungry for freedom fries.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Seeing a middle aged man driving, wearing a baseball cap backwards.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Seeing a middle aged man driving, wearing a baseball cap backwards.



You don't need to go out and just attack me like that. I need to protect my neck from sunburn in the convertible.

----------


## flipstah

> You don't need to go out and just attack me like that. I need to protect my neck from sunburn in the convertible.



Wear a hat instead of a cap, you simpleton

----------


## Buster

> You don't need to go out and just attack me like that. I need to protect my neck from sunburn in the convertible.



Number one reason I dont want a convertible and haven't in the past: it's such a cliche to drive in a vert with a ballcap on as a middle aged dude.

----------


## Gman.45

> Number one reason I dont want a convertible and haven't in the past: it's such a cliche to drive in a vert with a ballcap on as a middle aged dude.



Just get a Mustang convertible, you can then wear your hat backwards, and fit right in.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Number one reason I dont want a convertible and haven't in the past: it's such a cliche to drive in a vert with a ballcap on as a middle aged dude.



You just gotta grow out the Rage2 mullet instead.

----------


## SKR

Why doesn't anyone refill the paper towel around here, I ask myself as I walk away without refilling the paper towel.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Pretend you're the person that is about to be scammed by this. 



How is it that I'm smart, but still too dumb to convince you to give me a bunch of your money before you get fleeced by Yeng Meng Azhar Bin Abdul Halim?

----------


## Tik-Tok

My neighbor who seems to love turning his sprinkler on every time we're about to have a rainfall. There's a massive dark cloud coming straight towards us. How do you not see that?

----------


## killramos

Every time I skip watering because it’s supposed to rain I come up disappointed.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Every time I skip watering because it’s supposed to rain I come up disappointed.



So do I, but I at least wait for the rain to come and go before deciding how much more water it needs.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone who waters between the hours of noon and midnight. Inexcusable for fifteen reasons.

----------


## haggis88

> Anyone who waters between the hours of noon and midnight. Inexcusable for fifteen reasons.



Can you explain to those of us without grass or plants?

----------


## ExtraSlow

main reasons. 
1) water in the heat of the day means more water evaporates before it reaches the soil.
2} that means the water goes less deep into the soil, so it wn our ages shallow root growth which means less hardy grass.
3] water left on the grass overnight encourages mould and fungus growth.
4) probably means you don't have a water timer, and that's a bad look.
5-15] because I said so

----------


## suntan

Grass also emits a high pitched squeal when watered in the middle of the day.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Grass also emits a high pitched squeal when watered in the middle of the day.



That's just extraslow when he see's it happening.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That's just extraslow when he see's it happening.



Its both

----------


## killramos

People who insist on being paid by cheque, but don’t cash it promptly.

It irritates me to have that high of a balance in my chequing account for weeks, why that is worse to me than the money being gone I cannot articulate.

----------


## DonJuan

> People who insist on being paid by cheque, but don’t cash it promptly...



Do you employ that many seniors?

----------


## killramos

Apparently one too many

----------


## SKR

In my apartment, down the hall past the elevator, there's two fire doors. They're held open by magnets. When the power goes out the magnets let go and the doors close. The power went out the other morning. When I left for work in the morning, one of the doors was open but the other one was still closed. I don't go through those doors so whatever goes on down there is none of my business, but how useless do you have to be to open one door and not both?

----------


## Tik-Tok

The sound of a brand new computer mouse in the office

Click...click...clickclick....clickclick...click...clickclickclickclickclick

----------


## killramos

> The sound of a brand new computer mouse in the office
> 
> Click...click...clickclick....clickclick...click...clickclickclickclickclick



My computer inexplicably makes a high pitched whine whenever it writes a lot of data to the SSD.

I can literally know when my computer is done chugging on a big dataset because it goes quiet.

It’s incredibly subtle. And I am the only one who can hear it. And it’s infuriating.

I wear noise cancelling headphones most of the day for this reason.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> My computer inexplicably makes a high pitched whine whenever it writes a lot of data to the SSD.
> 
> I can literally know when my computer is done chugging on a big dataset because it goes quiet.
> 
> Its incredibly subtle. And I am the only one who can hear it. And its infuriating.
> 
> I wear noise cancelling headphones most of the day for this reason.



My hearing hasn't been that good for 20 years.

----------


## Buster

> My hearing hasn't been that good for 20 years.



WHAT DID YOU SAY?

l

----------


## Swank

When people grab the inside of the steering wheel at the top when they are preparing to turn. If they completed a shoryuken with their fist palm facing their face instead, then it would be acceptable, and somewhat massively awesome.

----------


## SKR

I saw a guy today with a white shirt, white shorts and a gold belt and it really bugged me even though I've never seen him before and will never see him again.

He was part of some car rally or something today so maybe he's a member here. If you are, I didn't care for your outfit at all.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Did he have the visor sunglasses?

----------


## SKR

I don't think so. It was part of some car thing. There were a bunch of them all with stickers on them. Started with an R, like red or rhubarb or raft. There was a Mustang with a space ship on the side of it.

Why is my memory such a piece of shit?

----------


## SKR

> I don't think so. It was part of some car thing. There were a bunch of them all with stickers on them. Started with an R, like red or rhubarb or raft. There was a Mustang with a space ship on the side of it.
> 
> Why is my memory such a piece of shit?



It was Redline Run. I saw a car today with all the stickers on it. I don't really remember the Mustang mentioned earlier at all. My brains are just worthless.

----------


## schurchill39

Mother fucking trains blasting their mother fucking horns at all hours of the night/morning. It shouldn't be a pet peeve because I totally get the safety aspect of it, and 95% of the time I don't even notice it. But if I'm already having a bad sleep its just the icing on the cake

----------


## bjstare

> Mother fucking trains blasting their mother fucking horns at all hours of the night/morning. It shouldn't be a pet peeve because I totally get the safety aspect of it, and 95% of the time I don't even notice it. But if I'm already having a bad sleep its just the icing on the cake



If this is a comment that stems from living close to the train tracks, then you picked the wrong place to live.

You picked the right thread for this post though!

----------


## flipstah

> The sound of a brand new computer mouse in the office
> 
> Click...click...clickclick....clickclick...click...clickclickclickclickclick



Squeaky chairs

----------


## schurchill39

> If this is a comment that stems from living close to the train tracks, then you picked the wrong place to live.
> 
> You picked the right thread for this post though!



I live in an area where there are trains in the general vicinity so when its dead quite you can hear them fairly well. During the day when cars are ripping around and life is happening I don't notice them at all. This pet-peeve-that-shouldnt-be-a-pet-peeve is more about the annoyance that I'm such a light sleeper so anything wakes me up if I'm already having a shitty sleep. I suppose I could have also made it about people slamming car doors when they come home late at night for the same effect but trains seem more annoying in any capacity. 

EDIT: I know, I know, don't be poor

----------


## killramos

I bet Mt Royal Aspen doesn’t have any trains

----------


## ExtraSlow

I live 2km from the trains and 4km from the closest part of the airport, and on cool winter nights I can clearly hear train engines and airplanes, but I actually like that. 

How are the trains in Langdon? Asking for a friend.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I guess I don't care, but I still find it really odd that Tropicana orange juice is now the shitty one, while all the much cheaper grocery store branded ones (Our Compliments, Western Family, etc) are the much better tasting OJ's.
How the fuck is that possible?! Let's not pretend they aren't all coming out of the same facility in Florida. Why is Tropicana keeping the shittier tasting OJ for their own brand?!?

----------


## suntan

There's actually a few companies that make "fresh" OJ.

I suspect the store label ones are made by Simply Orange, which is owned by Coca-Cola. Pepsi owns Tropicana.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I forgot to delete my reminder that I'm supposed to be the Foo Fighters concert in an hour. Best seats I've ever bought ffs.

Fuck depression.

----------


## SKR

I was living in an apartment and I found a USB drive in the parking lot. I wrote a note saying I found it and to contact me, and posted it in the lobby. The next day the note was gone. I asked the building manager about it, and he said he took it down because rude things were written on it, and to give the drive to him and he'd sort it out. I don't know what the rude things were. I don't know what was on the drive. I don't know if it ever got back to its owner. This happened 15 years ago and once in a while I still think about it.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I was living in an apartment and I found a USB drive in the parking lot. I wrote a note saying I found it and to contact me, and posted it in the lobby. The next day the note was gone. I asked the building manager about it, and he said he took it down because rude things were written on it, and to give the drive to him and he'd sort it out. I don't know what the rude things were. I don't know what was on the drive. I don't know if it ever got back to its owner. This happened 15 years ago and once in a while I still think about it.



You found his child porn stash.

----------


## littledan

People travelling on an airplane, clearly ill, doing nose snorts every 30 seconds and not wearing a mask. Its good to know the lat 2+ yrs were all for nothing

----------


## bjstare

> People travelling on an airplane, clearly ill, doing nose snorts every 30 seconds and not wearing a mask. Its good to know the lat 2+ yrs were all for nothing



If you ever thought the last 2+ years were "for" something, I have bad news for you.

----------


## SKR

> You found his child porn stash.



That's what I thought right from the word go.

----------


## zechs

> People travelling on an airplane, clearly ill, doing nose snorts every 30 seconds and not wearing a mask. Its good to know the lat 2+ yrs were all for nothing



Thinking masks do something, lol

----------


## Buster

> If you ever thought the last 2+ years were "for" something, I have bad news for you.



This

----------


## Tik-Tok

They were awesome for profits. Depending on the industry obviously, but some made out like bandits.

----------


## bjstare

> They were awesome for profits. Depending on the industry obviously, but some made out like bandits.



That was a result, not a goal.

----------


## suntan

> That was a result, not a goal.



Nah that was the goal.

----------


## SKR

> That was a result, not a goal.



Story of my birth.

----------


## Misterman

I never thought in my adult life that fruit would be a point of contention. But am I the only one noticing how bad South African Naval Oranges are? Australian oranges are certainly nothing to write home about, but I'd kill for even those right now. When is this racist country going to free us from the grip of their shitty produce? This has been going on since May. I hope Florida has an early harvest.

----------


## SKR

Every couple weeks or so, somehow on my computer desktop a new Adobe Acrobat shortcut will appear. I don't know why it does it. I don't know what Adobe Acrobat does. I know it opens pdfs, and that's all I've ever used it for. I've never once opened acrobat, nor do I ever see any need to. But it's a persistent little fella. Oh well, off to the recycle bin and see you next time, shortcut.

----------


## Buster

On behalf of iPhone users: Apple, hire someone competent to code your texting app. kthxbye.

----------


## Swank

> Every couple weeks or so, somehow on my computer desktop a new Adobe Acrobat shortcut will appear. I don't know why it does it. I don't know what Adobe Acrobat does. I know it opens pdfs, and that's all I've ever used it for. I've never once opened acrobat, nor do I ever see any need to. But it's a persistent little fella. Oh well, off to the recycle bin and see you next time, shortcut.



It's not just you, and you inspired me to try something; I just made the shortcut hidden, let's see if that does'r.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When the superstore click and collect crew suggest substitutes that you don't want, so you decline them, and they still end up in your car somehow. So you haven't paid for it, but you don't need it.

Anyone want some half-caff kicking horse coffee beans?

----------


## Disoblige

> When the superstore click and collect crew suggest substitutes that you don't want, so you decline them, and they still end up in your car somehow. So you haven't paid for it, but you don't need it.
> 
> Anyone want some half-caff kicking horse coffee beans?



Does your household make any desserts or stuff that can use that isn't coffee to drink directly?

Worst case you could use it as a deodorizer for your car, garbage/compost, shoe closet, whatever...grind it up and use it as sand on ice lmao.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> So you haven't paid for it, but you don't need it.
> 
> Anyone want some half-caff kicking horse coffee beans?



Lol, like when Amazon kept sending me the wrong fucking beans so I had 12 lbs of free coffee I didn't like.

----------


## arcticcat522

> When the superstore click and collect crew suggest substitutes that you don't want, so you decline them, and they still end up in your car somehow. So you haven't paid for it, but you don't need it.
> 
> Anyone want some half-caff kicking horse coffee beans?



Wife did the order online thing with instacart somewhere and they substituted a $30 toy with a $80 toy....

Take that shit back

----------


## Hallowed_point

Have a coworker with no concept of inside voice. 

Every phone call contains "yeah no" "no yeah" 10+ times followed by nervous giggling after each yeah no/no yeah.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Have a coworker with no concept of inside voice. 
> 
> Every phone call contains "yeah no" "no yeah" 10+ times followed by nervous giggling after each yeah no/no yeah.



Me too.
Let's try a _Strangers On A Train_ scenario to resolve this.

----------


## suntan

A significant portion of people have no internal monologue.

----------


## schurchill39

> Have a coworker with no concept of inside voice. 
> 
> Every phone call contains "yeah no" "no yeah" 10+ times followed by nervous giggling after each yeah no/no yeah.



My wife and I work from home on the same days and I swear to god she thinks that when she is talking into a phone or headset that people can't hear her so she has to yell.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

New fancy battery booster and its instruction manual. It has 4 double-side pages of English and the rest is Bunga Bunga Bunga. LoL!!
This thing is fuckin literally 19mm thick and carries the slap weight of a fat cock.
Picture. Bananas for scales.

----------


## killramos

In emergencies you can use the booster to light the manual on fire and keep you warm for hours.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Too late. I weighed it and tossed it. 101 impressive grams!!

----------


## Swank

The spelling of the name Vaughan.

----------


## 03ozwhip

When you go with wireless speakers to keep things clean but they still require power so there's a power plug strung across the wall.

What a terrible life to have to live this way.

----------


## Swank

> When you go with wireless speakers to keep things clean but they still require power so there's a power plug strung across the wall.
> 
> What a terrible life to have to live this way.



I will light a candle for you, stay strong.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Solidarity honk

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Solidarity honk



*shoots you in the head in Iranian*

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"Nagano Pork" is from Canada.
Eat my ass.

----------


## bjstare

I started working before 7 this morning and just finished for the day… while as far as I can tell the rest of the world has fully started fucking the dog leading up to the holidays. I usually enjoy (or at least tolerate) the demands of my job, but for some reason I just am not having it this week.

----------


## killramos

Preach

----------


## Disoblige

Getting mad at prospective tenants being total flakes. I should know better but still annoying.

----------


## Buster

> Getting mad at prospective tenants being total flakes. I should know better but still annoying.



Someone say it

----------


## vengie

Cccoommboooo breakkkerrr!! 


Wait, shit. 
Best asset class.

----------


## Buster

> Cccoommboooo breakkkerrr!! 
> 
> 
> Wait, shit. 
> Best asset class.



You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.



I gave him some on your behalf.
I don't think I've peaked at a Toma post in quite awhile... Maybe I can go neg it with something.

----------


## vengie

I should be close to reloaded for another neg attack

----------

